# The Walking Dead



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2013)

New season starts Sunday.  Just sayin!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait. I'll be wearing my celebratory t-shirt this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2013)

I have to admit, I just watched a couple episodes last night after talking to my baby sis about it (she is addicted to it!).  I'm not all into the "zombie" mess, but the other part of the story, the struggle to rebuild & go on with life, I have to admit, is very interesting.........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be there. The only zombie show/movie that I've ever liked.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2013)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Can't wait. I'll be wearing my celebratory t-shirt this weekend.



Ol' Chris is lookin' a little under the weather there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have to admit, I just watched a couple episodes last night after talking to my baby sis about it (she is addicted to it!).  I'm not all into the "zombie" mess, but the other part of the story, the struggle to rebuild & go on with life, I have to admit, is very interesting.........



Keebs you should start it from Season 1 Episode 1.  Im not a big zombie fan either but this show is 1 of if not my favorite on TV right now.


----------



## kc65 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 10, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll be there. The only zombie show/movie that I've ever liked.



I never woulda guessed you were a fan


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep, been watchin' it from the start.


----------



## ryano (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs you should start it from Season 1 Episode 1.  Im not a big zombie fan either but this show is 1 of if not my favorite on TV right now.


Baby sis went & bought the 1st 3 seasons and is already watching re-runs, thought I'd borrow them from her to get started!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have to admit, I just watched a couple episodes last night after talking to my baby sis about it (she is addicted to it!).  I'm not all into the "zombie" mess, but the other part of the story, the struggle to rebuild & go on with life, I have to admit, is very interesting.........



I was completely against watching it when it first started coming on. I was not interested in watching anything about "zombies".....but after we moved & we dropped directv & now only have Netflix & my husband started watching it. While he was about halfway thru an episode of season 1 I over heard a little bit of it while cooking dinner & I got drawn into it & now I am hooked. We just now got season 3 on Netflix so we are a season behind but that's ok. We get to watch several episodes in a row.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2013)

My hubby and son are addicted.


----------



## prydawg (Oct 10, 2013)

Best show on TV hands down. I have been watching since episode 1 and have been going through withdrawal since February.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm back a season too. I have to finish the last season of Breaking Bad on Next Flix then on to season 3 of the Walking Dead!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2013)

Great series!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2013)

I took that "Which Character Would You be?" quiz. Amazingly, Darrel. Imagine that. Then I took it again and changed a couple answers after I thought about it and it said I was Merle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2013)

Darrel rocks, cant say Id wanna be Merle.   He done took and woke up dead.
Post the link NCH, id like to take the quiz.   Do I need to study first?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 14, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I took that "Which Character Would You be?" quiz. Amazingly, Darrel. Imagine that. Then I took it again and changed a couple answers after I thought about it and it said I was Merle.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Darrel rocks, cant say Id wanna be Merle.   He done took and woke up dead.
> Post the link NCH, id like to take the quiz.   Do I need to study first?



Yep post it up for us NCHillbilly!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 14, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I took that "Which Character Would You be?" quiz. Amazingly, Darrel. Imagine that. Then I took it again and changed a couple answers after I thought about it and it said I was Merle.



Is this it? 

http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/which-character-are-you

It said I was Rick!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/which-character-are-you
> 
> It said I was Rick!



I got T-dog the first time and Rick the 2nd.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2013)

Ya'll keep pokin around and something bad is going to happen! Witchcraft is serious bidness!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 14, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got T-dog the first time and Rick the 2nd.



 I got Rick the 1st time & T-Dog the 2nd time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I got Rick the 1st time & T-Dog the 2nd time!



  Ill settle to be either.  I just hope that means Rick before he lost it.  For me I'd most likely be him after he lost noodles..


----------



## specialk (Oct 14, 2013)

they were filming in milner this past weekend.....little place was packed with folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll keep pokin around and something bad is going to happen! Witchcraft is serious bidness!!!



 aint no witchs in walking dead


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint no witchs in walking dead



Okay!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmm I got Dale the first time and Glenn the second.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 15, 2013)

They said I ws rick.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 15, 2013)

What do yall think they deal is with young boy that kicked the bucket in the shower? I noticed it lokked like he was bleeding out of his eyes and if you remember there was a walker at the fence with the same blood coming out of the eyes.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 15, 2013)

I think its a new sickness and related to the pigs. 
Them things looked foul

Anyone else get the feeling Darrel is going to die this season?


----------



## mbjr (Oct 15, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> I think its a new sickness and related to the pigs.
> Them things looked foul
> 
> Anyone else get the feeling Darrel is going to die this season?




I hope not, but they say everybody in the show is eligible to be killed off at any time.

I have been having DT's since last season ended, but I have re-watched all the episodes at different times, me and my son call it a walking dead weekend.
So glad season four has started I have to wait till the day after then I watch the new episodes on amazon, got rid of my cable early this year.

Anyway its gonna be awesome the next 7 weeks, then we have to wait till February 2014.. bummer..


----------



## tommyjoe (Oct 15, 2013)

That young boy, dead in the shower, ate some deer meat Darrel brought in from the outside.
Tom


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 15, 2013)

tommyjoe said:


> That young boy, dead in the shower, ate some deer meat Darrel brought in from the outside.
> Tom



That's right!  Y'all think something is junkin up the outside water source?
I can't remember what happened when the walker got into the well at Hersalls place


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 15, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> That's right!  Y'all think something is junkin up the outside water source?
> I can't remember what happened when the walker got into the well at Hersalls place



They closed off the well and wouldnt drink from it. I think it had something to do with the deer also.   Talking dead implied it may have become airborn.  Care to bet that was to mislead people?  


The 2nd episode has got to be better than the season premier.   Noone seems to have been overly impressed with it.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 15, 2013)

We are just now on season 3


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2013)

We have a member here,Frequent Flyer, whose son was in the show for a season. James McCune. I have fished with him a few times. He is a nice guy. He ended up getting eaten by the zombies on a bus couple seasons back I believe.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2013)

BTW: I have never watched the first episode. I like horror movies and such but don't care for having to keep up with shows week after week.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 15, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> BTW: I have never watched the first episode. I like horror movies and such but don't care for having to keep up with shows week after week.



You are missing out!
I love coming into shows late because its like a long elaborate movie.. 
We didnt catch this till it was already at the end of season one or in the middle of season 2. 

Start watching from S1E1, you wont regret it


----------



## Shug (Oct 16, 2013)

What ya'll think about the crazy woman in the woods, There is "walkers" roaming around everywhere and she has a nice camp set up a couple hundred yards from the prison with her husband's head in a sack and ain't no walkers bothering her at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 16, 2013)

Shug said:


> What ya'll think about the crazy woman in the woods, There is "walkers" roaming around everywhere and she has a nice camp set up a couple hundred yards from the prison with her husband's head in a sack and ain't no walkers bothering her at all



She was a little off her rocker at best.  Think we will see her again?


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 16, 2013)

I took it that she was further than 100 yards from the prison.. It took them half the episode to get there 
Plus, I thought the smell of walkers helped deter other walkers, so would she bothered? 
I think she was just a character they wrote in for Rick to reflect on "what could have been"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

Palmetto said:


> I'm back a season too. I have to finish the last season of Breaking Bad on Next Flix then on to season 3 of the Walking Dead!


  
http://www.couchtuner.eu/the-walking-dead/


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> http://www.couchtuner.eu/the-walking-dead/



Catching up Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Catching up Keebs?


Baby sis only brought me seasons 1 & 2, finished them Sun., started getting dt's 'cause I knew there was more, so I went to surfin' and found this site!


----------



## ryano (Oct 21, 2013)

Wonder why not even a mention of the Governor yet? 

Also, does anyone else feel like season 4 is getting off to a SLOW start?   Seems to be a lot more commercials now too.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Baby sis only brought me seasons 1 & 2, finished them Sun., started getting dt's 'cause I knew there was more, so I went to surfin' and found this site!



We watched 3 episodes in a row last night of season 3.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Oct 21, 2013)

i used to watch it but i lost interest about half way through last season


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

ryano said:


> Wonder why not even a mention of the Governor yet?
> 
> Also, does anyone else feel like season 4 is getting off to a SLOW start?   Seems to be a lot more commercials now too.



Seems they are setting it up for really good upcoming episodes.  Last night was better than the premier tho it wasnt great.  Ill pm you my opinion on the gov so not to spoil anything for those behind.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Seems they are setting it up for really good upcoming episodes.  Last night was better than the premier tho it wasnt great.  Ill pm you my opinion on the gov so not to spoil anything for those behind.



Thank you for not spoiling it for us slow pokes!

We just now got to the episodes that are showing the Governor.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you for not spoiling it for us slow pokes!
> 
> We just now got to the episodes that are showing the Governor.



So I shouldnt tell you he got Maggie pregnant?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So I shouldnt tell you he got Maggie pregnant?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



now you have to wonder if im telling the truth or messing with you


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now you have to wonder if im telling the truth or messing with you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So I shouldnt tell you he got Maggie pregnant?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> now you have to wonder if im telling the truth or messing with you


No No: No No: hush now!No No:


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm caught up! This season 4 seems awful gory so far. I think they are trying to up the ick factor!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

Palmetto said:


> I'm caught up! This season 4 seems awful gory so far. I think they are trying to up the ick factor!!


ssshhhhhhh......................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ssshhhhhhh......................



Andrea marries the Gov........









maybe...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Andrea marries the Gov........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andrea is a naive idiot!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 21, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Andrea marries the Gov........
> 
> maybe...





Crickett said:


> Andrea is a naive idiot!


she isn't turning out to be what I thought she'd be like, that's for sure!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2013)

I did think it was pretty cool that Hershel and Mishone are hooked up now, though.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I did think it was pretty cool that Hershel and Mishone are hooked up now, though.



  hush it!

That's it I'm not coming back to this thread!No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I did think it was pretty cool that Hershel and Mishone are hooked up now, though.



Im just curious if they are going to have a wedding or what?  Ofcourse if it goes that far.  Who would be the preacher?  Would they jump over a broom?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2013)

I doubt if Hershel gonna be doing much jumping any time soon. The show needs some happy moments, though, since Carol turned into a walker and bit Carl.


----------



## savreds (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder who Carl is going to eat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 22, 2013)

savreds said:


> I wonder who Carl is going to eat?



I hope Rick cause if he bites Darrell..... who am I kidding ill still watch it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> That's it I'm not coming back to this thread!No No:



How many times have you looked?


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh yeah.....I'm watching !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2013)

DUB!!! Dag nabbit, you blew up the thread!!!
Yeah, she's pretty, but come on!!!!!!!
Oh, I'm caught up now!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> DUB!!! Dag nabbit, you blew up the thread!!!
> Yeah, she's pretty, but come on!!!!!!!
> Oh, I'm caught up now!!!!!!





Sorry, my dear.


Maggie made me do it.



I'm caught up, too.  I'm even watching Talking Dead so I can know what I just watched.  May be relevant in conversation tomorrow....among a very limited number of friends, I fear.  


That final conversation on the show really cleared things up, no?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2013)

Dub said:


> Sorry, my dear.
> 
> 
> Maggie made me do it.
> ...


go back & edit that picture so I can reply to your post right!
Talking Dead?????? not another one!!!!!!! 
If it's on AMC I have a site to use........ couchtuner.com......... I think I'm gonna start all over & see what I missed the first time........ but the more I watch it the more I am REALLY liking Darryl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> DUB!!! Dag nabbit, you blew up the thread!!!
> Yeah, she's pretty, but come on!!!!!!!
> Oh, I'm caught up now!!!!!!



Dadgum girl you already done with season 3???? I'm so far behind!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How many times have you looked?



Once


----------



## Kimbolicious (Oct 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got T-dog the first time and Rick the 2nd.


Yeap my friend has got me hooked on it also. My daughter likes Darryl.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dadgum girl you already done with season 3???? I'm so far behind!


Yep, go to that site I posted, get caught up, it isn't hard!!  I really think I'll start over for real......... only thing, in season 3 there are 2 episodes that have been pulled for some reason, but I watched the beginning of the next ones to get the "gist"........... yeah, baby sis done got me hooked for sure!
Now, Dub??? You DO know how to edit, right??


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yep, go to that site I posted, get caught up, it isn't hard!!  I really think I'll start over for real......... only thing, in season 3 there are 2 episodes that have been pulled for some reason, but I watched the beginning of the next ones to get the "gist"........... yeah, baby sis done got me hooked for sure!
> Now, Dub??? You DO know how to edit, right??



We have season 3 on Netflix. I just can't watch without my hubby & we can never find time to sit down together & watch it after the kids have gone to bed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting a picture of my baby mama Dub.













She just doesnt know it yet


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for posting a picture of my baby mama Dub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Good luck with it lasting.......things didn't go so well between me an Catherine Bell.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 28, 2013)

Dub said:


> Good luck with it lasting.......things didn't go so well between me an Catherine Bell.



I dont care if it last.  notice i didnt say future wife


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2013)

WHO is feeding the rats to the walkers??????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WHO is feeding the rats to the walkers??????



I was thinking it might be the crazy little blond girl who was naming them.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was thinking it might be the crazy little blond girl who was naming them.


I thought that at first, but I don't see them past that other fence, nor her catching rats............ but, who knows.......... 
Do you remember which episode in the beginning where Darryl & Meryl were hunting with their father?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm thinking its the new younger black guy.  Been seeing alot of him yet we dont know his role.  He is there for some reason or another.  Then again I thought he was the 1 that burnt the bodies too..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm thinking its the new younger black guy.  Been seeing alot of him yet we dont know his role.  He is there for some reason or another.  Then again I thought he was the 1 that burnt the bodies too..


I kinda figured it was Carol in a way, she's turned out to be one tough broad from what she started out!


----------



## Matt.M (Oct 29, 2013)

I think it was Carol also.  Rightly so, she gone a little crazy.



Keebs said:


> I kinda figured it was Carol in a way, she's turned out to be one tough broad from what she started out!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> I think it was Carol also.  Rightly so, she gone a little crazy.


I can see why she burned them, thinking to contain the out break, but I don't know if I would have the guts to do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 29, 2013)

She has turned into a tough gal.  Anyone notice how much Carl has grown from last season.  That feller done hit a growth spurt.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She has turned into a tough gal.  Anyone notice how much Carl has grown from last season.  That feller done hit a growth spurt.


 I thought that too!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2013)

What's gonna happen to Carol??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2013)

Shocker wasnt it Keebs.   The wife and i had the same look   .   She to important to be gone for long tho.  I hope..


----------



## savreds (Nov 4, 2013)

Carol will show back up at the prison to "save the day" during some future emergency!  

Either that or hook-up with the Governor!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shocker wasnt it Keebs.   The wife and i had the same look   .   She to important to be gone for long tho.  I hope..


I know............ I still wanna know who was feeding the rats to the walkers!


savreds said:


> Carol will show back up at the prison to "save the day" during some future emergency!
> 
> Either that or _*hook-up with the Governor*_!!!


 Bite yo Tongue, Mista!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2013)

I think alot of the originals are going to be VERY upset with Rick.  Darell might flip his stuff when he finds out.  Uprising at the prison?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think alot of the originals are going to be VERY upset with Rick.  Darell might flip his stuff when he finds out.  Uprising at the prison?


I dunno, but I think you're right, they'll be upset, but like he said, that black guy would kill her.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, but I think you're right, they'll be upset, but like he said, that black guy would kill her.........



Darell woulda put the smack down on him.  No doubt tho she will return.  Maybe with the blonde guy from town? 

What bout glen? Think hes gonna survive?

Looks like teh next episode is gonna be GOOD


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Darell woulda put the smack down on him.  No doubt tho she will return.  Maybe with the blonde guy from town?
> 
> What bout glen? Think hes gonna survive?
> 
> Looks like teh next episode is gonna be GOOD


I think she'll be back too.
Glen has to, at least Hershel got him to drinking that tea he made.
I think I need to wait a few episodes then watch them, 'cause once I watch one, I want the next!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2013)

But then you cant visit this thread.  To many spoilers in here.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> But then you cant visit this thread.  To many spoilers in here.


----------



## srb (Nov 4, 2013)

Rick let her go,Didnt see that one....Next week is on..I think the gov will return..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 7, 2013)

Had to share this.  Yup


----------



## prydawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone think that maybe Andrea was patient zero for the outbreak. She was sick like everyone else at the beginning of season three, and no one was getting sick before everyone from Woodbury came to the prison. So technically in the end, Andrea is still a screw up.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2013)

Wonder who was lurking outside prison at end of show?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 11, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Wonder who was lurking outside prison at end of show?



hmmm sure was thinking we saw the last of him.... guess I thought like Lit...


----------



## Dub (Nov 11, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Wonder who was lurking outside prison at end of show?



Fo shizzle.


Knew he was out there plotting.



I'd love to spit some Beech Nut in that dude's eye and shoot him with my old .45......!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 11, 2013)

My question is.  Where has he been staying?  Maybe he IS the one feeding the Zombies.  Wanna bet he meets a sward before its over with?


----------



## savreds (Nov 11, 2013)

I think Carol will show up and take out the Gov.! I really would like to see Michone whack that head off!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2013)

nope....here's whats gonna happen....Michonne and Herschel are going outside to dump the odieds of the walkers that Rick and Carl waxed in the last episode. The Governor, is outside watching and waiting, he is either going to try to grab one or both of them, forcing Rick to go on some type of rescue;  Daryl won't make it back before Rick leaves.....Daryl & Tyreese will have to go on a rescue for Rick, and that is when Rick will wind up telling Daryl, he dumped Carol on the road....Daryl will be incensed at the fact, but will still be forced to cover Ricks back, because they will be in some type of dire situation with walkers on one side, and the Governor on the other....Tyreese will be fine with it though....and then all opf a sudden Carol pops in for the recsue of all three and Tyreese has to forgive Carol, and Daryl gets past his anger at Rick......well......it sounds good.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My question is.  Where has he been staying?  Maybe he IS the one feeding the Zombies.  Wanna bet he meets a sward before its over with?


 he can't feed them from the inside........... I HOPE he meets a sword........ by the way, I want one of those swords for Christmas!


savreds said:


> I think Carol will show up and take out the Gov.! I really would like to see Michone whack that head off!!!





MCBUCK said:


> nope....here's whats gonna happen....Michonne and Herschel are going outside to dump the odieds of the walkers that Rick and Carl waxed in the last episode. The Governor, is outside watching and waiting, he is either going to try to grab one or both of them, forcing Rick to go on some type of rescue;  Daryl won't make it back before Rick leaves.....Daryl & Tyreese will have to go on a rescue for Rick, and that is when Rick will wind up telling Daryl, he dumped Carol on the road....Daryl will be incensed at the fact, but will still be forced to cover Ricks back, because they will be in some type of dire situation with walkers on one side, and the Governor on the other....Tyreese will be fine with it though....and then all opf a sudden Carol pops in for the recsue of all three and Tyreese has to forgive Carol, and Daryl gets past his anger at Rick......well......it sounds good.


 Don't ruin it for me!!!!!!  Now I'll be watching the next one thinking you done got it figured out & then be like, nu-uh, that isn't supposed to happen..............


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 11, 2013)

Besides being well written for me recognizing the film sites is good fun. They filmed at a neighbors place, will be fun to what plays out there next season. I passed a new film site setting up on the way home today. 

This keeps up I'm putting up chain link security fence around the place!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 18, 2013)

watching last night and my satellite went out for a bit. It skipped from when the Governor and the girls were in the truck to when he and the little girl were in the pit with the zombies?

What happened in between? How did they end up in the trap?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2013)

They were running away from some Zombies and fell in the trap...
Whole episode was about the Gov. Was not 1 of my favorite episodes for sure


----------



## prydawg (Nov 18, 2013)

Yea last nights episode was not the best. I think the governor is trying to take the prison so that he and his new adopted family will have a secure place to live, well assuming they don't catch the ebola virus that is making its rounds in the prison.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2013)

Wonder if Glynn is going to pull threw?


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 25, 2013)

Just another ho-hum show last night. Of course the govner showed his true colors.

Looks like next week may be good with it going back to the prison and another show down.

Whats with this mid-season finale stuff? The shows only been back on for a few weeks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

K80Shooter said:


> Just another ho-hum show last night. Of course the govner showed his true colors.
> 
> Looks like next week may be good with it going back to the prison and another show down.
> 
> Whats with this mid-season finale stuff? The shows only been back on for a few weeks.



IMO last nights show was much better then the week before. It was lacking tho, no doubt.  For sure next week will be good.  Cant help but wonder how much damage is done to the prison with the tank.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 1, 2013)

I hate the governor more than any character in the history of TV!


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 1, 2013)

Praise god the governor is dead.  Holy cow what an episode.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 1, 2013)

Grrrr have to wait till February for the next episode.


----------



## Todd71673 (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Herschel, you will be missed!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 1, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Praise god the governor is dead.  Holy cow what an episode.



I HOPE he's dead, notice they never showed a dead body.    Too bad they didn't kill him the way he went in the comic books.  Nothing about his death would be fit to post on this forum.


----------



## klfutrelle (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm still wondering if the baby is ok.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

klfutrelle said:


> I'm still wondering if the baby is ok.



I've never seen a zombie baby.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Praise god the governor is dead.  Holy cow what an episode.


Finally got rid of that no good...... yeah.   He did beat the brakes off Rick tho.  Ricks face looked like hamburger meat!


PappyHoel said:


> Grrrr have to wait till February for the next episode.





Todd71673 said:


> R.I.P. Herschel, you will be missed!


Yeah, that was sad, he was one of my favorites.  It was rather graphic too poor fella.


klfutrelle said:


> I'm still wondering if the baby is ok.


I have a feeling the young black guy that got shot in the shoulder picked up the baby.  


Daryl is the man.  The grenade down barrel of the tank, taking out the zombie while shooting the Govs. people,  hes still my favorite!


Feb.,  the road to Macon.  Should be interesting.  Wonder how long it takes them to meet up?  Did they have an assigned meeting spot?  Will Carrol meet back up with them? Whos the next bad guy?


----------



## prydawg (Dec 2, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Finally got rid of that no good...... yeah.   He did beat the brakes off Rick tho.  Ricks face looked like hamburger meat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the comic book, Judith (da baby) was killed during the Governor's attack. I know the show doesn't follow the comic book, but makes you wonder. But yeah the governor is dead ole girl shot him in the head. Michone should have taken his head off.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 2, 2013)

prydawg said:


> In the comic book, Judith (da baby) was killed during the Governor's attack. I know the show doesn't follow the comic book, but makes you wonder. But yeah the governor is dead ole girl shot him in the head. Michone should have taken his head off.



What happen to michone?  she just disappeared at the end after saving rick.


----------



## mbjr (Dec 2, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Grrrr have to wait till February for the next episode.



This is gonna drive me crazy., crazier.

But yeah glad the Gov got gotten!!!!


----------



## Bam Bam (Dec 2, 2013)

I believe michone got the baby, That lever action rifle Carl had shouldve had the big loop so he could rapid fire it plus spin it around when he shot it! I liked the the Old Man(Herchel) hated to see him go!!! The Governor couldve and shouldve been killed last season! Come on Febuary!!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't think the baby was eaten. Zombies don't seem to make it a habit of taking their food away to feed.

I can't believe Hershal got te ax. I thought Darrell was going to get bit for a split second,  but no way, he's too much of a fan favorite.

I think they have a meeting place. They said something about heading to the spot south and Tyrese seemed to know the general direction.. which actually makes me think they went back for the baby because the girls took off so fast the other way (i loved they saved him)


What's in macon?


----------



## prydawg (Dec 3, 2013)

SarahFair said:


> I don't think the baby was eaten. Zombies don't seem to make it a habit of taking their food away to feed.
> 
> I can't believe Hershal got te ax. I thought Darrell was going to get bit for a split second,  but no way, he's too much of a fan favorite.
> 
> ...



In the comic book they go to Virginia, so I am not real sure how Macon plays a part in the show.


----------



## cjones (Dec 3, 2013)

Someone with bloody hands picked up the baby because there was blood all over the inside of the car seat.  I'm trying to think about who had bloody hands.  The girls were clean, Tyrese was clean, Michone might have had some blood on her hands from the gov.  Or, maybe the zombies got her and the writers didn't like the idea of showing a baby's body.  Dunno...

Hated to see Herschel go - especially like that.  I'm guessing the group will be on the run for a while and Herschel's bum leg would have been hard to account for with a lot of hoofing it.


----------



## prydawg (Dec 3, 2013)

cjones said:


> Someone with bloody hands picked up the baby because there was blood all over the inside of the car seat.  I'm trying to think about who had bloody hands.  The girls were clean, Tyrese was clean, Michone might have had some blood on her hands from the gov.  Or, maybe the zombies got her and the writers didn't like the idea of showing a baby's body.  Dunno...
> 
> Hated to see Herschel go - especially like that.  I'm guessing the group will be on the run for a while and Herschel's bum leg would have been hard to account for with a lot of hoofing it.



Michone could have cut her hands while she was using the license plate to cut through her restraints. I have a feeling that Darryl picked her up. Cause he was fighting in that general area where the tank was.


----------



## cramer (Dec 5, 2013)

Herschel picked up the baby while you were in the bathroom.
The governor is not dead
Macon has the Music Hall of Fame and I don't think the Zombies have been inducted yet


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> I hate the governor more than any character in the history of TV!


Agreed!!!!!!!


PappyHoel said:


> Praise god the governor is dead.  Holy cow what an episode.


I sure hope he is...........


PappyHoel said:


> Grrrr have to wait till February for the next episode.


I'm gonna have to start at season one & re-watch it all to keep from going in dt's!


Todd71673 said:


> R.I.P. Herschel, you will be missed!


Amen, I really liked that man!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Feb.,  the road to Macon.  Should be interesting.  Wonder how long it takes them to meet up?  Did they have an assigned meeting spot?  Will Carrol meet back up with them? Whos the next bad guy?





prydawg said:


> In the comic book, Judith (da baby) was killed during the Governor's attack. I know the show doesn't follow the comic book, but makes you wonder. But yeah the governor is dead ole girl shot him in the head. Michone should have taken his head off.


 what comic book are you talking about, first I've heard of it!


SarahFair said:


> I think they have a meeting place. They said something about heading to the spot south and Tyrese seemed to know the general direction.. which actually makes me think they went back for the baby because the girls took off so fast the other way _*(i loved they saved him)*_
> 
> What's in macon?


ME TOOOO!!!!


cramer said:


> Herschel picked up the baby while you were in the bathroom.
> The governor is not dead
> Macon has the Music Hall of Fame and I don't think the Zombies have been inducted yet


----------



## prydawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Um the TV show is based off of the Walking Dead comic books. The show does not follow the comic books to a T though. In the comic books Lori and Judith die during the Gov. attack. Carol's daughter Sophia is still alive and has been "adopted" by Glen and Maggie. Rick has had his right hand cut off by the Gov. Carol commits suicide at the prison. Andrea is still alive and Tyreese was murdered by the governor. I have not read the comic books, but just read the cliffs notes versions that are out there on the ole interweb.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

prydawg said:


> Um the TV show is based off of the Walking Dead comic books. The show does not follow the comic books to a T though. In the comic books Lori and Judith die during the Gov. attack. Carol's daughter Sophia is still alive and has been "adopted" by Glen and Maggie. Rick has had his right hand cut off by the Gov. Carol commits suicide at the prison. Andrea is still alive and Tyreese was murdered by the governor. I have not read the comic books, but just read the cliffs notes versions that are out there on the ole interweb.


I had never heard of them, then went to my 'ol friend google & saw them.......... they think a heap of them things too!  Now I gotta find the cliff notes on them! You've done started me on another search! Thank you!


----------



## prydawg (Dec 5, 2013)

wikipedia is your friend that is where I read up on them at. Google Walking Dead Cliffs Notes. The first linky has a pretty good rundown of what has happened in the comic books, but the language is not forum friendly.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2014)

Starts back up this Sunday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Starts back up this Sunday



Can't wait.


----------



## savreds (Feb 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait.





X2


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Starts back up this Sunday





Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait.





savreds said:


> X2


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm gonna miss the 1st 2 episodes.  Thank goodness for the DVR.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 3, 2014)

I was a faithful fan until they got to the prison, but I haven't watched it since right around the time Herschel lost his foot.  I just lost interest in it.

Maybe I'll give it another shot with the new season.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 4, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I was a faithful fan until they got to the prison, but I haven't watched it since right around the time Herschel lost his foot.  I just lost interest in it.
> 
> Maybe I'll give it another shot with the new season.



Friend of mine knows one of the camera men for the show. He said to expect a lot more action this new season. Apparently they realized the prison got a little slow!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## mbjr (Feb 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



I'm Ready for it, been having DT's....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 4, 2014)

Im still wondering if they all meet back up.  Are any of the really liked members "gone".  Does carroll return?  Whos the next bad guy?  Does Rick lose his hand?  Wheres the baby?  The teasers are driving me batty!!


----------



## prydawg (Feb 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still wondering if they all meet back up.  Are any of the really liked members "gone".  Does carroll return?  Whos the next bad guy?  Does Rick lose his hand?  Wheres the baby?  The teasers are driving me batty!!



According to the comic books, the next villain will make the governor look like a teddy bear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 10, 2014)

Last nights episode was ALOT better than I expected.  Now Im curious what si up with Glynn and Maggie.


----------



## mattech (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, very intense show last night. A lot better than watching them hang out in a prison growing carrots.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

I was not impressed.............. well, ok, I think Carl got a lesson on the fact that he is NOT grown just yet and that Michone really doesn't want to live on her own................ I'm just glad it's back, now to see if they can or will regroup!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I was not impressed.............. well, ok, I think Carl got a lesson on the fact that he is NOT grown just yet and that Michone really doesn't want to live on her own................ I'm just glad it's back, now to see if they can or will regroup!



you didnt think Rick was dead?  When Michone walked past Rick and Carls trail the first time i was like 

Glad she went back to them.  Oh and herdream/flashback messed me up a litttle too


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you didnt think Rick was dead?  When Michone walked past Rick and Carls trail the first time i was like
> 
> Glad she went back to them.  Oh and herdream/flashback messed me up a litttle too


There at the last I thought Rick was dead, so glad Carl really couldn't pull the trigger!  The dream, yeah......... remember her first two walkers she had?  That was her boyfriend/husband & friend that was in the dream......... don't know what happened to the baby though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> There at the last I thought Rick was dead, so glad Carl really couldn't pull the trigger!  The dream, yeah......... remember her first two walkers she had?  That was her boyfriend/husband & friend that was in the dream......... don't know what happened to the baby though.



Her baby or Ricks baby?  Im pretty sure we can figure out what happened to her 

I was actually hoping Rick had turned...


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 14, 2014)

I think glen or Maggie is in for it soon. I also kinda hated to see 'ok herchels head laying there chomping away.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 14, 2014)

I think Rick will come back around. He is in a dark place right now and probably still reeling from Lori's death and the presumed death of his infant daughter.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 14, 2014)

bam_bam said:


> I think glen or Maggie is in for it soon. I also kinda hated to see 'ok herchels head laying there chomping away.



I agree. I got to meet Scott Wilson a while back and he is really a nice guy and was pumped about this season. Guess he hadn't found out yet that he was going to get knocked off, lol.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

bam_bam said:


> I think glen or Maggie is in for it soon. I also kinda hated to see 'ok herchels head laying there chomping away.


I HOPE your wrong.  Maggie is to hawt to die!!


smokey30725 said:


> I think Rick will come back around. He is in a dark place right now and probably still reeling from Lori's death and the presumed death of his infant daughter.


Rick isnt going anywhere, just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Her baby or Ricks baby?  Im pretty sure we can figure out what happened to her
> 
> I was actually hoping Rick had turned...


Nawww, Rick can't go anywhere just yet............ Michone's baby, that she had in her dream......... not sure if it was real or just part of the dream, at least it gives the writers another direction to go in one day......


bam_bam said:


> I think glen or Maggie is in for it soon. I also kinda hated to see 'ok herchels head laying there chomping away.


I'm thinking that too, bam bam!  
Hey, you been knapping any lately?!!?


smokey30725 said:


> I agree. I got to meet Scott Wilson a while back and he is really a nice guy and was pumped about this season. Guess he hadn't found out yet that he was going to get knocked off, lol.


Oh I HATED that, Love, Love, LOVED Hershel!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I HOPE your wrong.  Maggie is to hawt to die!!
> 
> .



x2!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

Last nights show was a good one!  Got to meet the new bad guy.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 17, 2014)

The little rabbit killing girl is starting to seriously creep me out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last nights show was a good one!  Got to meet the new bad guy.


And I didn't like what I saw!!!!!!


smokey30725 said:


> The little rabbit killing girl is starting to seriously creep me out.


I KNOWWWWWW!!!!!!  she even "almost/tried" to kill Judith!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 17, 2014)

And lets not forget to mention who returned... and who they met up with


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 17, 2014)

A whole hour episode to see where Rick and Carl were, then a whole other hour to see where most of the rest were..?  And nothing much else but more herds of zombies for everyone to fight off.  Next thing you know it is end of season again.

They may be running out of interesting plot twists to keep us tuned in.

The only thing interesting from that episode was the baby is OK for now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

ok, got to watch it on TV last night, and I have to say, I do NOT like watching it with commercials!!!!!!
I WAS encouraged though, it looks like it's "coming back together"!


----------



## Shug (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm wondering what happened to Tara's sister after she wasted the governor....... And the new guy with the mullet that is "smarter than you" is a waste


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks like maybe the guy I thought was the new bad guy, isnt.  The gal is him is smokin too


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like maybe the guy I thought was the new bad guy, isnt.  The gal is him is smokin too



New guy reminds me of James Hetfield from Metallica.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 24, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> New guy reminds me of James Hetfield from Metallica.



I didnt think about that but your right


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I didnt think about that but your right



Waiting for Lars to show up as a walker.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

Shug said:


> I'm wondering what happened to Tara's sister after she wasted the governor....... And the new guy with the mullet that is "smarter than you" is a waste


Yeah, the "scientist" didn't *set right* with me..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like maybe the guy I thought was the new bad guy, isnt.  The gal is him is smokin too


and she wasn't a dummy either, knew enough to follow Glenn!


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2014)

The guy who is going to save the world has a mullet. Straight up awesome.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 24, 2014)

mattech said:


> The guy who is going to save the world has a mullet. Straight up awesome.



Don't forget, he's smarter than you as well.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Don't forget, he's smarter than you as well.


 but yet, he's the one that killed the deuce!


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Don't forget, he's smarter than you as well.





Keebs said:


> but yet, he's the one that killed the deuce!




Since when did firing an M4 get added to an IQ test.


----------



## NCummins (Feb 24, 2014)

Meh. They need to keep some decent writers. They go through new writers every couple episodes to save on cash. Even though this show is making money  hand over fist the budget is still nothing. So many little inconsistencies for me. Bullets don't penetrate filing cabinets, etc. It also seems nobody ever knows how to survive, every person they run into is clueless on survival, yet they've been living in the same wasteland as the stars since the outbreak. Not to mention there was 3 commercials in the first 12 minutes of show last night, and nothing ever happens.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 24, 2014)

I haven't read the comics yet, but I wonder how much this "scientist" really knows????


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I haven't read the comics yet, but I wonder how much this "scientist" really knows????



Same here, I would be willing to bet the scientist is fooling the other people into being body guards.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 24, 2014)

mattech said:


> Same here, I would be willing to bet the scientist is fooling the other people into being body guards.



Pretty good idea given the surroundings! I wish they would do some backstory about the days surrounding the original outbreak. I know there have been a few flashbacks, but I think it would make for some good webisodes to do a backstory, even if they used unknown actors.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but yet, he's the one that killed the deuce!



I'm wondering if that was on purpose by him??  For some future plot twist?


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 24, 2014)

mattech said:


> Same here, I would be willing to bet the scientist is fooling the other people into being body guards.



Because why hasn't the military guy, who was so gung-ho and convincing to Glen about needing good people to help with the mission, giving more tips and weapon training to the scientist?  Or training from the Hawt WOW named Rosalita as well.

(how long did she search around to find that outfit?   )


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 3, 2014)

Last nights episode.   Not so great all in all.  But certain spots were pretty good.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 3, 2014)

I liked it. Daryl finally hit a breaking point and kissed his past goodbye.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 3, 2014)

Flipping off the burning cabin was a nice touch.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought it was really good. Got to know those two a lot better.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally got it to play............. I wasn't "impressed" but I'm not *depressed*....... shoot, any scenes with Daryl in it is worth it to me!


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone else think Beth and Daryl were gonna bong-chicka-brown-cow?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Anyone else think Beth and Daryl were gonna bong-chicka-brown-cow?



yup, i was thinking the same thing.  Honestly thought that was her whole purpose in getting him and herself drinking.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 4, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Anyone else think Beth and Daryl were gonna bong-chicka-brown-cow?



No..
Shes too young minded
I cringed everytime she talked about wanting/needing a drink

I was confused ad to whether that was daryls house or just a symbolic thing


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

SarahFair said:


> No..
> Shes too young minded
> I cringed everytime she talked about wanting/needing a drink
> 
> I was confused ad to whether that was daryls house or just a symbolic thing



He said at one point that his dad had a place just like that growing up. I think it was symbolic for him to burn his past down. Loved the flipping of the bird at the end. Nice touch


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Anyone else think Beth and Daryl were gonna bong-chicka-brown-cow?


nope, agree with Sarah............ also the house burning, to me too, was symbolic for him to "burn down his past"........... yeah, I can see flipping the bird........ but....... well, never mind.......


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 4, 2014)

Was an interesting show and shed light on him to me showed his past in a different light.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

biggtruxx said:


> Was an interesting show and shed light on him to me showed his past in a different light.


 goes to show we don't all have the same upbringing, but can still come out *good*........or *bad* (Merle).


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> goes to show we don't all have the same upbringing, but can still come out *good*........or *bad* (Merle).



Had the pleasure of meeting both Norman Reedus and Michael Rooker. Norman is pretty laid back. Michael is as crazy as he appears on the show. Both good guys though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting both Norman Reedus and Michael Rooker. Norman is pretty laid back. Michael is as crazy as he appears on the show. Both good guys though.


give me character names, please........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> give me character names, please........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

anyone else wanting to see more of the new chick... Just saying


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


whaaaa??????  I watch the show, not get into who they are in person, not a "groupie"......... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone else wanting to see more of the new chick... Just saying


MY TURN!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

Norman Reedus is Daryl and Michael Rooker is Merle. I am a groupie and not afraid to admit it!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Norman Reedus is Daryl and Michael Rooker is Merle. I am a groupie and not afraid to admit it!


 Thank you!  "Daryl" doesn't look like a "Norman"!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Norman Reedus is Daryl and Michael Rooker is Merle. I am a groupie and not afraid to admit it!


 you just turned me into a stawker!!!!! but it was nice!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you just turned me into a stawker!!!!! but it was nice!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

I will try to post pics sometime. I have gotten to meet Glenn, Andrea, Shane, Daryl, the little girl who was the first zombie in episode 1, Carl, Sophia, T-Dog, Hershel, and Merle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I will try to post pics sometime. I have gotten to meet Glenn, Andrea, Shane, Daryl, the little girl who was the first zombie in episode 1, Carl, Sophia, T-Dog, Hershel, and Merle.



If you get to meet maggie CALL, fax, snail mail, email or yell very loudly.  I wanna meet her too


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

I go to DragonCon in Atlanta every labor day weekend. Lots of cool folks to meet and talk with. I am an X files junkie too so I go to meet actors from that series as well. Met Linda Blair just walking through the hall. Nice lady.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I will try to post pics sometime. I have gotten to meet Glenn, Andrea, Shane, Daryl, the little girl who was the first zombie in episode 1, Carl, Sophia, T-Dog, Hershel, and Merle.


 kewl!  I'd love to meet & greet them, but Atlanta traffic is a huge turnoff for me..............


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> kewl!  I'd love to meet & greet them, but Atlanta traffic is a huge turnoff for me..............



Me and my fellow nerdlings go down Friday morning early and usually don't have to deal with much. Not as many people there like there are on Saturday. Fridays are much calmer and you can usually hang out as long as you want with some of the actors. Kane Hodder, the guy who plays Jason Voorhees in most of the Friday the 13th moves, recognizes me now when I show up since we have sat and chatted so much about movies, etc.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Me and my fellow nerdlings go down Friday morning early and usually don't have to deal with much. Not as many people there like there are on Saturday. Fridays are much calmer and you can usually hang out as long as you want with some of the actors. Kane Hodder, the guy who plays Jason Voorhees in most of the Friday the 13th moves, recognizes me now when I show up since we have sat and chatted so much about movies, etc.


you are totally to blame for my stalking Norman now, I hope you're happy!
OHHHH, guess what I bought last week???????


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you are totally to blame for my stalking Norman now, I hope you're happy!
> OHHHH, guess what I bought last week???????



Come..........join us................resistance is futile. 

It was funny hearing Norman trying to pronounce the town Senoia.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Come..........join us................resistance is futile.
> 
> It was funny hearing Norman trying to pronounce the town Senoia.


shoot, I barely get out of my home county, much less travel that far............. you haven't guessed what I bought yet!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shoot, I barely get out of my home county, much less travel that far............. you haven't guessed what I bought yet!



I am guessing a full size cardboard cutout of Daryl?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I am guessing a full size cardboard cutout of Daryl?


No No:



























A sword!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

Now you're talking! Tell the truth though, the cardboard cutout is now at the top of the "to buy" list, isn't it?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Now you're talking! Tell the truth though, the cardboard cutout is now at the top of the "to buy" list, isn't it?


Naaww, I'd rather have the real deal, tyvm!
I wanna study Michone's sword & get me a leather carrying strap put on it too!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 4, 2014)

I read where she was in other films where she used a broadsword so the transition to the katana was not difficult at all.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I read where she was in other films where she used a broadsword so the transition to the katana was not difficult at all.


 Makes sense........... Norman has been in a few movies himself!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess you are a Boondock Saints fan as well?


----------



## Pound4Pound (Mar 5, 2014)

This show is so fake. Zombies exist but in the form of people who will soon lose their welfare.  The redneck hypocrite uses a youth crossbow (look it up), they used a stinkin car mirror to start a fire like it was an easy bake oven, and for some reason walkers ate a horse in the first season but don't seem to chase deer or other wild game.  

And why does every dead "georgia" corpse have a mullet and cut off t shirt? 

The guy from the wire, the medic, is part of the cure/cause/problem. I'm calling it.  He's too trendy to take a no namer role.  

And Karl is a terrible actor.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 6, 2014)

Pound4Pound said:


> This show is so fake. Zombies exist but in the form of people who will soon lose their welfare.  The redneck hypocrite uses a youth crossbow (look it up),


You have use what you can get your hands on.  He didn't have it in the first episodes, so I guess he found it scanevging for supplies.



> and for some reason walkers ate a horse in the first season but don't seem to chase deer or other wild game.



I've seen walkers eating a deer.  I assume it was already dead, though.  I would imagine it would be hard to catch a deer at a shuffling pace.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I guess you are a Boondock Saints fan as well?


Haven't seen/heard of this one yet.......... dang your hide, quit sending me on these hunts!


Pound4Pound said:


> This show is so fake. Zombies exist but in the form of people who will soon lose their welfare.  The redneck hypocrite uses a youth crossbow (look it up), they used a stinkin car mirror to start a fire like it was an easy bake oven, and for some reason walkers ate a horse in the first season but don't seem to chase deer or other wild game.
> 
> And why does every dead "georgia" corpse have a mullet and cut off t shirt?
> 
> ...


 tell us how you really feel............  if ya don't like it, don't watch it, now hit the easy button.........


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 6, 2014)

No doubt!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2014)

Real zombies are chicken heads wandering around the hood smokin crack or cooking up meth in the trailer park.Your fake/fantasy world tv zombies wouldn't stand a chance against them.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2014)

DAAAANNNnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey J (Mar 16, 2014)

That just blew my mind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2014)

Corey J said:


> That just blew my mind!!!!!!!!!!!



Yea it's just insane!!!!
The things scripted show zombies will do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome show.  Hate the little sister went out like that.   Dont really feels sorry for the older sister tho, she was WEIRD!! 
 Carrol dropped a Nuke on Tyreese (sp?).  Didnt expect his response to be what it was.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

OK, does anyone have any theories on the crispy critters all wearing fatigues?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

They were in the fire.  Who started the fire?  My assumption is its the house that was burnt 2 episodes ago..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Awesome show.  Hate the little sister went out like that.   Dont really feels sorry for the older sister tho, she was WEIRD!!
> Carrol dropped a Nuke on Tyreese (sp?).  Didnt expect his response to be what it was.


Yeah, the oldest sister had major issues and I was surprised at how well Tyrese took the news too.


smokey30725 said:


> OK, does anyone have any theories on the crispy critters all wearing fatigues?


No clue, but maybe later in the series (or next) something on that will come out......... maybe an armory or something? There were some big 'ol dudes!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They were in the fire.  Who started the fire?  My assumption is its the house that was burnt 2 episodes ago..


 now I gotta go re-watch it to see what you're talking about...... but I don't think it was a house fire, too big.........


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

They have to be significant. They were in Woodland Green camo instead of the newer digital camo. Makes me assume they are GA National Guard. Maybe part of Sgt. Abraham's doomed unit?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> They have to be significant. They were in Woodland Green camo instead of the newer digital camo. Makes me assume they are GA National Guard. Maybe part of Sgt. Abraham's doomed unit?



maybe?  I just think teh fire was to let us know how close they were to Darrell and the other girl.... I forget her name


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> OK, does anyone have any theories on the crispy critters all wearing fatigues?



Helicopter crash.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe?  I just think teh fire was to let us know how close they were to Darrell and the other girl.... I forget her name


Beth........... but she went missing after they got over-run at the house, Darrell is with that other bunch of guys now.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Helicopter crash.


care to elaborate?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Helicopter crash.



Maybe the chopper that crashed on the roof of that big box store?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Maybe the chopper that crashed on the roof of that big box store?


but wasn't that a while back?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good point. They were freshly charred. Maybe they stumbled into the burning cabin that Daryl and Beth torched. They aren't the smartest things in the world and fire probably attracted them.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Good point. They were freshly charred. Maybe they stumbled into the burning cabin that Daryl and Beth torched. They aren't the smartest things in the world and fire probably attracted them.


Not the smartest....... ............ but I don't see them in the burning cabin either.......... maybe  a copter went down, but, it will keep us guessing and the trolls coming through agitating us!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am intrigued by what Terminus holds for the groups. I can't help but picture a cult-like atmosphere with a tyrannical leader. Maybe one that even makes the Governor look like a boy scout.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I am intrigued by what Terminus holds for the groups. I can't help but picture a cult-like atmosphere with a tyrannical leader. Maybe one that even makes the Governor look like a boy scout.


 That's what I am thinking too................. do you think the group that Darrell is with now is part of them or a different group all together?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's what I am thinking too................. do you think the group that Darrell is with now is part of them or a different group all together?



Not sure. I can see Daryl killing the leader and taking over, or simply slipping away when he realizes that's not his path anymore. I think the need to rescue Beth will over ride his desire to stay with that group.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Not sure. I can see Daryl killing the leader and taking over, or simply slipping away when he realizes that's not his path anymore. I think the need to rescue Beth will over ride his desire to stay with that group.


Nawww, I don't see him taking over, but I do see him slipping off to find Beth & the others.......... that first group has strong ties!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

Be interesting to see Daryl when he meets up with Carol again. Especially seeing how he and Beth seem to be bonding. Can't believe there are only 2 more episodes this season!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Be interesting to see Daryl when he meets up with Carol again. Especially seeing how he and Beth seem to be bonding. Can't believe there are only 2 more episodes this season!!!!!!


I don't see so much a "bonding" as Daryl seeing a different side of life, Beth wants to "grow up" and be on her own & still sees the good in people, she can tell he doesn't........
I hate the short seasons too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

by the end of the season.. everyone meets at Terminus.  maggie finds Glynn Big happy ending with the final show giving a taste of what is to come.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2014)

I foresee some more main character deaths this season. It will definitely end with a cliff hanger episode.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Beth


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> by the end of the season.. everyone meets at Terminus.  maggie finds Glynn Big happy ending with the final show giving a taste of what is to come.


 I don't think so!!!!!


smokey30725 said:


> I foresee some more main character deaths this season. It will definitely end with a cliff hanger episode.


THAT, I will agree with!


Rebel Yell said:


>


 then what is it?!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


>


 Lacey?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2014)

"Just keep looking at the flowers."


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> "Just keep looking at the flowers."


 I didn't catch that in the earlier episode........


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't think so!!!!!
> 
> THAT, I will agree with!
> 
> then what is it?!?!?



I know Daryl will go looking for Beth, but I'm begging the writers to lust let her be gone with no explanation or any mention of her exestience in the Walking Dead Universe.

Worst Character Ever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know Daryl will go looking for Beth, but I'm begging the writers to lust let her be gone with no explanation or any mention of her exestience in the Walking Dead Universe.
> 
> Worst Character Ever.



nah, I think the crazy sister that just got capped was the worse charter ever..   she creeped me out the whole time.  It only got worse


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I know Daryl will go looking for Beth, but I'm begging the writers to lust let her be gone with no explanation or any mention of her exestience in the Walking Dead Universe.
> 
> Worst Character Ever.


 they can't all be "Daryl"!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> nah, I think the crazy sister that just got capped was the worse charter ever..   she creeped me out the whole time.  It only got worse


SHE has a future, she played the part pretty convincing, isn't that the key?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> they can't all be "Daryl"!
> 
> SHE has a future, she played the part pretty convincing, isn't that the key?



I think considering her age, her decent acting skills and the fact shes very pretty for a young age we will see her again.. I also foresee another Lindsay lLohan...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


>


Her name IS Beth!!!!!!
http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead/cast/beth-greene


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nah, I think the crazy sister that just got capped was the worse charter ever..   she creeped me out the whole time.  It only got worse



At least the most interesting thing she did wasn't sing around the campfire.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> At least the most interesting thing she did wasn't sing around the campfire.



But, she sang very well.  Dont be hatin'.


----------



## CrazyCatfish (Mar 17, 2014)

at least they finally killed off that creepy kid... i would of shot her a long time ago.. at this point in life it's all about survival.. and these people are just stupid anyways... find me a pries or another car that gets 75 miles to the gallon fill it up and get to the beach asap.. find a sail boat and live walker free and with all the food you can eat forever... maybe sail to an island with nobody there... you can only live in the woods on rats for so long.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 17, 2014)

CrazyCatfish said:


> at least they finally killed off that creepy kid... i would of shot her a long time ago.. at this point in life it's all about survival.. and these people are just stupid anyways... find me a pries or another car that gets 75 miles to the gallon fill it up and get to the beach asap.. find a sail boat and live walker free and with all the food you can eat forever... maybe sail to an island with nobody there... you can only live in the woods on rats for so long.



Id get myself one them boat that have a motor and sails.. Alot fo work sailing from what Im told


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 18, 2014)

Betting that group that Daryl has joined, is that same group that ran Rick out of that house.  And Daryl will save Rick again when they meet up.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree. I don't think Daryl will be with them long. I think he's figured out that a lifestyle like that is just not him anymore. He's actually vested in the people he has been with and will probably seek them out, especially Beth right now. I think he feels a responsibility to Hershel to watch out for her.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Matt.M said:


> Betting that group that Daryl has joined, is that same group that ran Rick out of that house.  And Daryl will save Rick again when they meet up.





smokey30725 said:


> I agree. I don't think Daryl will be with them long. I think he's figured out that a lifestyle like that is just not him anymore. He's actually vested in the people he has been with and will probably seek them out, especially Beth right now. I think he feels a responsibility to Hershel to watch out for her.



 Did someone say "Daryl"??!?!? 





Palmetto said:


> Anyone?


 That's just WRONG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow late to the table. That there is funny. 2 episodes left. I think they should keep this on year round.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 18, 2014)

Man, you guys are really into this show..


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2014)

Finally watched it last night, definatley a good episode this week, I really hate that she killed her younger sister, but she told Carroll that she was going to do that while at the table talking. She said she knows what she has to do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2014)

golffreak said:


> Man, you guys are really into this show..



You should watch it if you havent.  There is more to it than just zombies. I thought it was rather rediculous  when someone told me about it.  Once we started watching it at the house it became our favorite show.  Id advise starting from Season 1 Episode 1, otherwise youll be a little lost..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Wow late to the table. That there is funny. 2 episodes left. I think they should keep this on year round.


 I agree!


golffreak said:


> Man, you guys are really into this show..


 you say that like it's a bad thing...   It took me a couple of episodes to get into it, but once I did........ I'm hooked!


mattech said:


> Finally watched it last night, definatley a good episode this week, I really hate that she killed her younger sister, but she told Carroll that she was going to do that while at the table talking. She said she knows what she has to do.


 You're right, she did........ but that little sister could have made it, I thought she was gonna be a long timer for sure.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should watch it if you havent.  There is more to it than just zombies. I thought it was rather rediculous  when someone told me about it.  Once we started watching it at the house it became our favorite show.  Id advise starting from Season 1 Episode 1, otherwise youll be a little lost..


 ^^^^Yep!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2014)

Once you get into the show, you realize the title of it isn't necessarily referring to the zombies..............


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I agree!
> 
> you say that like it's a bad thing...   It took me a couple of episodes to get into it, but once I did........ I'm hooked!
> 
> ...



Yup, I figured she would be another Carl.


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 19, 2014)

Made me laugh


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yup, I figured she would be another Carl.





Palmetto said:


> Made me laugh


 oh lawd!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2014)

When I talked with Chandler Riggs (Carl) a few years ago, he said he was already committed to a 7 season contract.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 19, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> When I talked with Chandler Riggs (Carl) a few years ago, he said he was already committed to a 7 season contract.


How do their seasons run?  Just these few episodes?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2014)

Normally 13 episodes with a break in the middle. The first season was only 9 episodes if I recall. There is a spin-off series filming now that will follow another group that will air beginning in 2015. Should be interesting to see if it's set in another country or simply another area of the US.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2014)

I kind of hope it's the French. According to the doctor they encountered at the CDC, the French were working on "some developments". He did mention that they were the last nation to go off-line.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 19, 2014)

I think there's only 2 episodes left this season.  

I also didn't realize that the episodes are all written by different authors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_(season_4)


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yep. Frank Darabont quit / was fired after the first season. I have to say, though, the story line has definitely kept my interest. I would love to see a backstory about the initial days of the outbreak.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Normally 13 episodes with a break in the middle. The first season was only 9 episodes if I recall. There is a spin-off series filming now that will follow another group that will air beginning in 2015. Should be interesting to see if it's set in another country or simply another area of the US.





smokey30725 said:


> I kind of hope it's the French. According to the doctor they encountered at the CDC, the French were working on "some developments". He did mention that they were the last nation to go off-line.


 I remember that.............. I just hope they do it in English & don't do it with *sub-titles* 


smokey30725 said:


> Yep. Frank Darabont quit / was fired after the first season. I have to say, though, the story line has definitely kept my interest. _*I would love to see a backstory about the initial days of the outbreak.*_


ME TOO!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Here ya go Keebs.............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Here ya go Keebs.............


 I'm gonna make that my screen saver!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

One of the most down-to-earth actors I have ever met............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> One of the most down-to-earth actors I have ever met............


 I liked him too!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna make that my screen saver!!!!!!!!!!



Just edit the ugly guy on the left side out of the photo.....


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

And a few more............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Just edit the ugly guy on the left side out of the photo.....


No No: nope, it's 'cause of you I gotz a great screen saver now!
Thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> And a few more............


 You on FI-YER!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, it's 'cause of you I gotz a great screen saver now!
> Thank you!



I'm just here to be a blessing................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 20, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm just here to be a blessing................


----------



## Throwback (Mar 20, 2014)

No pics of Lori?

T


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 20, 2014)

She has never come to the syfy convention in Atlanta.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

The first time I took it, I was Maggie........ 

The second time I took it, I was Daryl!!!

http://www.whichblankareyou.com/q/which-walking-dead-character-are-you


----------



## mattech (Mar 21, 2014)

Keebs said:


> The first time I took it, I was Maggie........
> 
> The second time I took it, I was Daryl!!!
> 
> http://www.whichblankareyou.com/q/which-walking-dead-character-are-you



I was Michone.


----------



## grunt0331 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was Rick.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 21, 2014)

Rick here also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got Maggie.
I hate when they ask you "movie" questions. I think I've only seen one of those movies listed.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

K80Shooter said:


> Rick here also.


 I can see that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got Maggie.
> I hate when they ask you "movie" questions. I think I've only seen one of those movies listed.


 Me too........... Seabiskit!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

I got maggie too


----------



## Throwback (Mar 21, 2014)

I was Herschel

 T


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got maggie too


 we KNEW you were such a *girl*!


Throwback said:


> I was Herschel
> 
> T


 me some Herschel, dang I hated to see him killed off!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was Glenn!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got maggie too





smokey30725 said:


> I was Glenn!



Dont go getting no ideas.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont go getting no ideas.



I think Mrs. Smokey would put a fast stop to that, lol.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I think Mrs. Smokey would put a fast stop to that, lol.



somethig tells me i would put a faster stop to it than she would


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh man, I just realized who it was that got Maggie............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Oh man, I just realized who it was that got Maggie............


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, it's been a long week. My brain power is only about 10% more than the average walker right now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Oh man, I just realized who it was that got Maggie............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2014)

H22 and the boy both got Norman Reedus AKA Daryl.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

Last nights show was awesome!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree. And, I get the feeling that Terminus is going to turn out to be a VERY bad place. No one posted on the fences, no one seen milling about. One creepy lady by a bbq grill. My senses would be telling me to turn around and leave.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I agree. And, I get the feeling that Terminus is going to turn out to be a VERY bad place. No one posted on the fences, no one seen milling about. One creepy lady by a bbq grill. My senses would be telling me to turn around and leave.



The talking dead said the next episode is goig to be action packed.  Looks like one of the main characters might be going down.

Yeah, Terminus doesnt look like a  great place to be.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Man, it's going to be one long spring, summer, and fall till the show returns. But don't worry, we have Mad Men to keep us busy....


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last nights show was awesome!!!



Yes it was. But this terminus is gonna be nasty and wicked. According to my source.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I agree. And, I get the feeling that Terminus is going to turn out to be a VERY bad place. No one posted on the fences, no one seen milling about. One creepy lady by a bbq grill. My senses would be telling me to turn around and leave.


 I agree!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> The talking dead said the next episode is goig to be action packed.  Looks like one of the main characters might be going down.
> 
> Yeah, Terminus doesnt look like a  great place to be.


I'm afraid it's gonna be........ oh shoot....... what's Carl's dad's name?


Matthew6 said:


> Yes it was. But this terminus is gonna be nasty and wicked. According to my source.


----------



## Shane Dockery (Mar 25, 2014)

That meat on the grill sure did look like some good ole thigh muscle.  

That's my guess.  Cannibals!


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 25, 2014)

Shane Dockery said:


> That's my guess.  Cannibals!



Agreed.  Time to get dirty......


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 25, 2014)

I figure some nutjob cult that is cannibalistic. Why else let a bunch of armed strangers just waltz right on into your living area? These folks are trouble and I think the group will see that soon enough.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 25, 2014)

_I'm afraid it's gonna be........ oh shoot....... what's Carl's dad's name?_

It's Rick Grimes, dang it! (Say it in your best Rick James voice )


----------



## bigelow (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy cow. They wait till the last episode if the season for the best. Now we have to wait till fall to pick up. I called it last episode though. I figured they were luring them there for something didn't figure they were cannibals though. Can't wait to see how they get out if this one.


----------



## srb (Mar 30, 2014)

*Last  stop ..*



bigelow said:


> Holy cow. They wait till the last episode if the season for the best. Now we have to wait till fall to pick up. I called it last episode though. I figured they were luring them there for something didn't figure they were cannibals though. Can't wait to see how they get out if this one.



Remember they left a few guns in the woods .Next season will start off with a bang.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 30, 2014)

Yup with the rest if the crew still in limbo who knows.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 30, 2014)

Shane Dockery said:


> That meat on the grill sure did look like some good ole thigh muscle.
> 
> That's my guess.  Cannibals!



Yep, I thought the same thing and we were rightGuess  they got to eat and deer population in Ga is low


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Pretty decent show.  Leaves alot of questions unanswered.  Where is Carroll and Tyreese(sp?) Where is Beth?  How are they going to get out?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2014)

Who's watch was that? And how about Rick ripping that dude's jugular out with his teeth?


----------



## mattech (Mar 31, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Who's watch was that? And how about Rick ripping that dude's jugular out with his teeth?



That was pretty bad tail right there. If you watched the talking dead , show after the show. Rick said they used raw chicken that he bit into. You do what you have to do to survive. I'm thinking terminus has Beth also. Curious to see what they plan on using her for.


----------



## Bam Bam (Mar 31, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Who's watch was that? And how about Rick ripping that dude's jugular out with his teeth?



The Watch was Herchels he gave it to Glen back when they were still on the Farm!!!! Rick Nutted Up and done what he had to do to save hisself and his Love ones!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 31, 2014)

Everyone see the pile of bones that the group passed as they were being shot at? I knew that wasn't an angus steak on the grill...........Glad to see that Rick had the foresight to stash the rest of the guns in the woods. Also glad that Farmer Rick has been replaced with Get-out-of-my-way Rick.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 31, 2014)

Bam Bam said:


> The Watch was Herchels he gave it to Glen back when they were still on the Farm!!!! Rick Nutted Up and done what he had to do to save hisself and his Love ones!!!!



That's what I was thinking, just wasn't sure I remembered correctly.


----------



## Kimbolicious (Mar 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last nights show was awesome!!!


I agree!!! Can't wait till fall to see the next episode!!! It will be action packed for sure. They do not know who they have messed with now. Rick is ready for a fight...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 31, 2014)

Kimbolicious said:


> I agree!!! Can't wait till fall to see the next episode!!! It will be action packed for sure. They do not know who they have messed with now. Rick is ready for a fight...



By the way Carl was acting/talking last night something tells me he is fixing to do some crazy stuff too.  It is going to be hard to top Ricks fliping out with the knife and the Mike Tyson to the neck tho


----------



## savreds (Mar 31, 2014)

Carol is going to come to the rescue!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

savreds said:


> Carol is going to come to the rescue!




I gotta re-watch it, don't know if it was the lighting in the house or them shooting it all in the dark, I missed something somewhere on some of it.......... but railroad cars???  I couldn't tell who all was in there with them......... I think I saw Glen, so we know the great all knowing professor should be in there to figure it all out........


----------



## Throwback (Mar 31, 2014)

I wish they had showed more of rick cutting that dude up


T


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I gotta re-watch it, don't know if it was the lighting in the house or them shooting it all in the dark, I missed something somewhere on some of it.......... but railroad cars???  I couldn't tell who all was in there with them......... I think I saw Glen, so we know the great all knowing professor should be in there to figure it all out........



They were all there. Glenn, Maggie, Tara, Sgt. Moses, his girlfriend, the mullet-sporting savior of the world, Sasha, and Bob. Only ones still unaccounted for are Carol, Judith, Tyrese and Beth.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> They were all there. Glenn, Maggie, Tara, Sgt. Moses, his girlfriend, the mullet-sporting savior of the world, Sasha, and Bob. Only ones still unaccounted for are_* Carol, Judith, Tyrese *_and Beth.


THERE are our "rescuers"!
They'll use Judith as bait & draw those folks out then jump them!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 31, 2014)

I knew when Rick buried his Colt Python along with the other guns, he was expecting trouble and didn't want to lose his prized sidearm. I thought it was an incredible episode. This season has actually captured my wife's attention as well. Not an easy feat to accomplish, lol. She's more of the Grey's Anatomy type.


----------



## mbjr (Mar 31, 2014)

I think last nights episode was the best of season 4, I just go into DT's knowing I have to wait till October but I can re-watch all the seasons until then.

I am glad Rick is back and Better,  "Mess with his son and he'll rip your throat out with his teeth"

At least none of the primary characters were killed last night!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was really shocked too that no one died last night from the main cast.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 31, 2014)

I have predicted that Beth has been eaten by the terminus crew and Carol and Tyreese are going to save the day!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Mar 31, 2014)

Rick's right hand man has been Daryl so not sure what's going to happen with the introduction of Abraham. I'm guessing Daryl will have to go next season at some point.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Mar 31, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Rick's right hand man has been Daryl so not sure what's going to happen with the introduction of Abraham. I'm guessing Daryl will have to go next season at some point.



I thought Fargo was gonna go last night and was not happy about it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like they might be at terminus for a while.  Oh and we get to see more of Rosita.
https://tv.yahoo.com/news/walking-dead-elevates-3-regulars-215500095.html


----------



## mbjr (Apr 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like they might be at terminus for a while.  Oh and we get to see more of Rosita.
> https://tv.yahoo.com/news/walking-dead-elevates-3-regulars-215500095.html



Oh Yeah!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

Season premier tonight


----------



## mattech (Oct 12, 2014)

Can't wait


----------



## bigelow (Oct 12, 2014)

We are having a walking dead party with the neighbors. 1 hr 5 min and counting.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

Been watching the marathon most of the week.


----------



## srb (Oct 12, 2014)

4 min now....
Should be great tonight!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

Thats graphic..


----------



## mattech (Oct 12, 2014)

I need to stay out of here until I can watch it later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

No spioler just treasers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

Bye glynn..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

And carl too?  Oh well. Didnt like him anyways


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 12, 2014)

Best show this season....


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 13, 2014)

will give it a whirl...


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 13, 2014)

Best opening episode ever.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Best opening episode ever.



Yep!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 13, 2014)

When Tyrese body slammed that guy threatening Judith, I admit that I cheered and had to rewind it a few times.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

I bet Mrs H cried at "the reunion"


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> When Tyrese body slammed that guy threatening Judith, I admit that I cheered and had to rewind it a few times.


I LOVED that one too!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 13, 2014)

Glad to see that crazy-eyes Rick is back. The remaining Termites better run.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 13, 2014)

boy that scene where they were bleeding folks out was shockingly graphic. I was like daaaaannnng!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 13, 2014)

I didn't notice it but found out on Talking Dead that the blond guy that got the bat and throat slash treatment was the hippie guy from the couple that Rick and Carol met while searching that neighborhood before Rick banished her. He had a disclocated shoulder that Carol set for him.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I didn't notice it but found out on Talking Dead that the blond guy that got the bat and throat slash treatment was the hippie guy from the couple that Rick and Carol met while searching that neighborhood before Rick banished her. He had a disclocated shoulder that Carol set for him.


re-watching it, and yeah, I didn't catch that last night either............ now I'm watching the walkers to see if I recognize any of them....


----------



## Buzz (Oct 13, 2014)

That was a brutal brutal episode.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> re-watching it, and yeah, I didn't catch that last night either............ now I'm watching the walkers to see if I recognize any of them....


LMS noticed it was him right away..  poor fella had a rough time in both episodes


Buzz said:


> That was a brutal brutal episode.



yes it was.  Bet the get more brutal the longer the show runs.


Anyone else curious about Beth?  When does she meet up with everyone?  Does she escape?   What about the 2 (apparent) new love birds?  Anyone think maybe Rick and mashaun (sp?) might start having a love connection?
Where do tehy go from here?  Whos next to die?  Oh and maggie is still F.I.N.E.!!!! Oh and Rosita too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

What bout the surprise guy at the end of the show we havent seen in forever?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

I've never seen any of this stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What bout the surprise guy at the end of the show we havent seen in forever?


which one?


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> which one?



The black guy Morgan from the very first episode


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> The black guy Morgan from the very first episode


 I wondered about that, thought it was Bob at first............... wonder why he was all covered up like that too..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 13, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wondered about that, thought it was Bob at first............... wonder why he was all covered up like that too..............



That was morgan, the guy Rich ran into in of the first episodes.  Was the same guy the rick carl and miccaun had the gun fight with


----------



## Dub (Oct 13, 2014)

Agreed.....great opening episode !!!


----------



## mattech (Oct 18, 2014)

Finally watched  it last night. Cant wait til the next one.


----------



## Knackered Brit (Oct 18, 2014)

Why in the World would you want to eat another Human being?  Rob them yes, but kill and eat them??   Cool episode though.  Carol was a good shot with that firework!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 19, 2014)

Its that time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its that time!



Yup


----------



## bigelow (Oct 26, 2014)

I missed this episode so this is my post. Not reading any until I watch. Pm me the next time this episode will be on cause I won't open this thread till I see it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 26, 2014)

Tainted meat!


T


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 27, 2014)

Last night was VERY frustrating. I have poor night vision - I kept asking my wife "what just happened? Who did what to who now? I can't see!"


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

oldfella1962 said:


> Last night was VERY frustrating. I have poor night vision - I kept asking my wife "what just happened? Who did what to who now? I can't see!"



Zombie would eat you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

last night was one messed up episode!  alot more questions now!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 27, 2014)

No more Farmer Rick! It's "I made you a promise" Rick from now on!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

I was glad they killed Gareth he NEVER SHUT UP

T


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Tainted meat!
> 
> 
> T





oldfella1962 said:


> Last night was VERY frustrating. I have poor night vision - I kept asking my wife "what just happened? Who did what to who now? I can't see!"


 I know, I had to lighten up my screen to see it............ hated that!


Throwback said:


> I was glad they killed Gareth he NEVER SHUT UP
> 
> T


MMMEEEeeeeeeeee too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Glynn and maggie didnt seem to like how the handled that too well.  Both looked REALLY upset


----------



## Throwback (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glynn and maggie didnt seem to like how the handled that too well.  Both looked REALLY upset





Oh well

T


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Oh well
> 
> T



No sir,  they cant get rid of maggie.  Shes finer than a frog hair split 4 ways


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 27, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir,  they cant get rid of maggie.  Shes finer than a frog hair split 4 ways



I hera ya there.

But the real question is, Who is Daryl calling to in the woods to come on in???

Not Morgan.    Not sure if it is even Carol.  Did he find the bus crew after a mishap maybe??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 27, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hera ya there.
> 
> But the real question is, Who is Daryl calling to in the woods to come on in???
> 
> Not Morgan.    Not sure if it is even Carol.  Did he find the bus crew after a mishap maybe??



I was wondering the same thing.  Maybe the blonde (forget her name) and they are going to just do a flashback show showing where shes been?


----------



## mattech (Oct 28, 2014)

Finally watched it last night. Not much of an episode, I kept waiting on the priest to turn evil. The preview at the end shows Beth in a hospital in Atlanta? Really curious who was in the woods in the end.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glynn and maggie didnt seem to like how the handled that too well.  Both looked REALLY upset


I thought that too, they looked at them like theyd never seen them before..
But if I had my head over a tub about to get my throat slit, Id be out of vengeance myself......



Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hera ya there.
> 
> But the real question is, Who is Daryl calling to in the woods to come on in???
> 
> Not Morgan.    Not sure if it is even Carol.  Did he find the bus crew after a mishap maybe??



Hes probably calling out Beth and Carol. Just had to make sure the coast was clear because Beths a loon now. 
Next weeks episode will be a flashback to them getting her out of that hospital.


----------



## Dub (Oct 28, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Tainted meat!
> 
> 
> T











smokey30725 said:


> No more Farmer Rick! It's "I made you a promise" Rick from now on!!!




 




Throwback said:


> I was glad they killed Gareth he NEVER SHUT UP
> 
> T









Redneck Maguiver said:


> I hera ya there.
> 
> But the real question is, Who is Daryl calling to in the woods to come on in???
> 
> Not Morgan.    Not sure if it is even Carol.  Did he find the bus crew after a mishap maybe??




I have no idea....thinking about cheating and finding out.  I've always regretted looking ahead, though.  Messes up the suspense for when it unfolds on the show.


I'm thinking its probably Morgan.


----------



## mattech (Oct 28, 2014)

Dub said:


> I have no idea....thinking about cheating and finding out.  I've always regretted looking ahead, though.  Messes up the suspense for when it unfolds on the show.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking its probably Morgan.




I was thinking about Morgan also, but only Rick knew him.


----------



## CraKaLaCKiN (Oct 29, 2014)

My land is right in the middle of where they film. I literally drive right by many of the areas where they film on the way to the land from my house in Peachtree City. They hav built a 15' metal wall around the Gin Property in downtown Senoia. This is a development owned by the guy that owns the Raleigh Studios. I think it's going to be used as the camp in DC (if they ever get there!). The City of Senoia gave them a permit for the wall for 5 years.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 2, 2014)

sure wasn't expecting that ending...


----------



## mattech (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure wasn't expecting that ending...



Same here, seems like another terminus.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 3, 2014)

Not the greatest episode. Hope Beth makes it out.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Not the greatest episode. Hope Beth makes it out.


 I agree........... I'm not "wild" about the "just this person episode", I like seeing all of them in a show.................. but oh well.......


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 3, 2014)

They have no idea who they just brought in. Carol will kill them all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> They have no idea who they just brought in. Carol will kill them all.



Yup, shes a trooper, no doubt. I am kinda curious how her and Daryle got separated tho


----------



## BDD (Nov 3, 2014)

I missed last nights show,  The hospital is one of the old Newnan ones. Was it
the one on Hospital Road ?


----------



## mattech (Nov 3, 2014)

BDD said:


> I missed last nights show,  The hospital is one of the old Newnan ones. Was it
> the one on Hospital Road ?



Yes, its the old Newman hospital, I've spent a lot of time in that place before they moved to the new one. Spent a lot of time in both the old Newman hospitals for that matter. The old old hospital is used as a clinic right now.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> They have no idea who they just brought in. Carol will kill them all.


 you got that right......... IF Carol sticks with the group, I have a feeling she is wanting to be a loner now...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yup, shes a trooper, no doubt. I am kinda curious how her and Daryle got separated tho


Daryle was fighting off the Walkers in the funeral home & by the time he got out of the house, that car sped away with Beth in it....


----------



## Snowdawg (Nov 3, 2014)

I think they are asking how Darryl and Carol got separated.  In the last episode they were together in the car when they saw the same type of car that took Beth.  Next time you see him was when he popped up out of the woods.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 3, 2014)

Anyone else think that the person Daryl was talking to in the bushes is Noah?


----------



## oops1 (Nov 3, 2014)

My cable crapped out with 10-15 mins to go...what happened?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

oops1 said:


> My cable crapped out with 10-15 mins to go...what happened?



everyone died.  end of the show


----------



## Snowdawg (Nov 3, 2014)

I think Darryl has Morgan with him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Snowdawg said:


> I think Darryl has Morgan with him.



me too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

WHO was on the gurney at the end???????


----------



## oops1 (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> everyone died.  end of the show



Thank ya


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHO was on the gurney at the end???????



Carol


----------



## mattech (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHO was on the gurney at the end???????



Carol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHO was on the gurney at the end???????



Carol.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Carol


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Carol.





chocolate dog said:


> Carol





mattech said:


> Carol





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Carol


no way............. really?  I'm going back & watching it again!


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2014)

Watched it again last night. Lots of foreshadowing.

Noah talks about being in Richmond. "We had walls" Richmond is close to DC.

I'm not sure about Carol. This may be the end for her.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no way............. really?  I'm going back & watching it again!


No really, it was Carol!



Palmetto said:


> Watched it again last night. Lots of foreshadowing.
> 
> Noah talks about being in Richmond. "We had walls" Richmond is close to DC.
> 
> I'm not sure about Carol. This may be the end for her.


Carol is not going anywhere. 
She is a favorite on this show and has come too far. 


I think maybe Carol devised a plan to get into this hospital. 
Darryl is waiting outside for escape plan action


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

"This is the second time this season that The Walking Dead has surpassed Sunday Night Football. The first time came almost a month ago, when the Season 5 premiere beat the NFL’s 18-49 ratings by a score of 8.7 to 6.6. With these numbers, The Walking Dead officially ranks as the most-watched non sports program on television."


----------



## oops1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Who was on the stretcher again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Who was on the stretcher again?



Can't remember.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

SarahFair said:


> No really, it was Carol!
> 
> 
> Carol is not going anywhere.
> ...


I didn't get a chance to re-watch it, so I'll have to go with what ya'll say........... and Sarah, I LIKE the way you think! That scenario would make perfect sense for that bunch!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> "This is the second time this season that The Walking Dead has surpassed Sunday Night Football. The first time came almost a month ago, when the Season 5 premiere beat the NFL’s 18-49 ratings by a score of 8.7 to 6.6. With these numbers, The Walking Dead officially ranks as the most-watched non sports program on television."


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

I think bob was on the stretcher.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe tyrese


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I think bob was on the stretcher.





bigelow said:


> Maybe tyrese


----------



## josey wales (Nov 5, 2014)

SarahFair said:


> No really, it was Carol!
> 
> 
> Carol is not going anywhere.
> ...



I'm with ya Sarah, Carol's way in was on a stretcher. I wouldn't be surprised to see Daryl come in also! They take care of business then go back to the church, with Beth.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Somebody at work said the person in the woods was the black guy from the hospital... Y'all already covered that?


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes it's been covered.  Walking dead characters make me hate them.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 10, 2014)

Yall see the previews for next week? Apparently Carol did make it out of slab town.

Wonder if the bus crowd rejoins the other group now?


----------



## Snowdawg (Nov 10, 2014)

I think next week's show is what leads up to her being in the hospital with Beth.  I think next week ends with Carol going into the hospital just like last week's ended.  That way they catch all three groups up to the same point in time.  I think the last three weeks all occurred at the same time.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 10, 2014)

I laughed out loud when Eugene took the nose-breaker straight to the pavement.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> I laughed out loud when Eugene took the nose-breaker straight to the pavement.


I "knew" he was a fake from the beginning, and last night I kept saying at the tv, "I knew it, I KNEW it"!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 10, 2014)

Snowdawg said:


> I think next week's show is what leads up to her being in the hospital with Beth.  I think next week ends with Carol going into the hospital just like last week's ended.  That way they catch all three groups up to the same point in time.  I think the last three weeks all occurred at the same time.


That's what I'm thinking too............. and watching the "replay" I looked close and saw it WAS Carol on that stretcher!


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "knew" he was a fake from the beginning, and last night I kept saying at the tv, "I knew it, I KNEW it"!!



Yep, I read the comics so I knew it was coming. My favorite line last night was when he referred to his mullet as a "Tennessee Top Hat." That was hilarious. I hope his character stays around just for the comedic value.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 10, 2014)

Snowdawg said:


> I think next week's show is what leads up to her being in the hospital with Beth.  I think next week ends with Carol going into the hospital just like last week's ended.  That way they catch all three groups up to the same point in time.  I think the last three weeks all occurred at the same time.



AHH, that makes sense.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "knew" he was a fake from the beginning, and last night I kept saying at the tv, "I knew it, I KNEW it"!!



I did not know it.. Caught me way off


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 10, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I did not know it.. Caught me way off



Really? I saw that guy as a fake right from the start.  He kept saying its confidential.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 11, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Yep, I read the comics so I knew it was coming. My favorite line last night was when he referred to his mullet as a "Tennessee Top Hat." That was hilarious. I hope his character stays around just for the comedic value.



He said my hair made me look like, and I quote, "a fun guy."



I didnt see it coming but I wasnt totally surprised by it. 


I dont like the red head guy though.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Really? I saw that guy as a fake right from the start.  He kept saying its confidential.


and that too!


SarahFair said:


> He said my hair made me look like, and I quote, "a fun guy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarah, I'm not fond of the red head either.......... but when I saw the ending........ I don't know, I think him & Rick could make a group work well..........


----------



## srb (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hard there..*



Keebs said:


> and that too!
> 
> Sarah, I'm not fond of the red head either.......... but when I saw the ending........ I don't know, I think him & Rick could make a group work well..........



Them two would have a different meaning of let's live together...Red may get his day soon!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, that ending kinda stunk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

true


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, that ending kinda stunk.



She was one of my favorites. 

Then when she started crying on Talking dead.


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 1, 2014)

I kinda liked her too. Maggie's reaction got me. Never thought we would see a "softer side" of Daryl like that either.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, that ending kinda stunk.


Nooooo, not Beth!!!!!!!! (that's what I was saying)


smokey30725 said:


> I kinda liked her too. Maggie's reaction got me. Never thought we would see a "softer side" of Daryl like that either.


I knew Daryl had it in him.............. But I also knew Maggie was gonna break, that was her last family member.............. 

I DID NOT LIKE THAT ENDING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2014)

They should have at least let her stick those scissors through Dawn's jugular before she got capped.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 1, 2014)

What is this? I've never heard of this "Walking Dead" thing


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They should have at least let her stick those scissors through Dawn's jugular before she got capped.


I know............ 


bigbuckhunter1 said:


> What is this? I've never heard of this "Walking Dead" thing


then go get back under that there rock you've been living under............ nothing to see here, move along...........


----------



## mattech (Dec 1, 2014)

BETH?

That stunk


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 1, 2014)

That ending did suck! Oh well.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> That ending did suck! Oh well.


now just gotta watch marathon's until they come out with the new season in FEBRUARY!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now just gotta watch marathon's until they come out with the new season in FEBRUARY!!!!!!



I don't mind watching the re-runs. I figure stuff out that I missed the first time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> now just gotta watch marathon's until they come out with the rest of the season in FEBRUARY!!!!!!



fixed it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't mind watching the re-runs. I figure stuff out that I missed the first time.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> fixed it


might as well be a new season! pppffffttt on you!


----------



## Horns (Dec 1, 2014)

I was really surprised when Beth got the bullet.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

Horns said:


> I was really surprised when Beth got the bullet.


Blew my mind............. and I can't believe she didn't go for the other womans throat!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Blew my mind............. and I can't believe she didn't go for the other womans throat!!



yeah, blew Beths mind too


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 1, 2014)

Where do they go from here? How does the black guy (cant remember his name) fit in?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, blew Beths mind too





Palmetto said:


> Where do they go from here? How does the black guy (cant remember his name) fit in?


............ I don't remember the big black dude supposing to kill Martin and now he's showing up.............. I'm guessing they'll try to find somewhere like the prison again or either keep moving........ I need to go find the comic book & see what is "kinda" in sight.......


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ............ I don't remember the big black dude supposing to kill Martin and now he's showing up..............



In the cabin before Carol attacked Terminus. She left Tyrese with the baby and Martin. Martin force Tyrese outside with Walkers. Tyrese  came back in and beat Martin. Told Carol he took care of him. Didn't kill him.


----------



## bh4mr1ck (Dec 2, 2014)

Palmetto said:


> In the cabin before Carol attacked Terminus. She left Tyrese with the baby and Martin. Martin force Tyrese outside with Walkers. Tyrese  came back in and beat Martin. Told Carol he took care of him. Didn't kill him.



Martin was killed in the church after the Terminus group came back from eating Bobs leg. I think it was Sasha that killed him if I am remembering correctly. Martin was the most resistant when Rick told them to kneel. 



Palmetto said:


> Where do they go from here? How does the black guy (cant remember his name) fit in?



I think you are referring to Morgan. He and his son found Rick in the beginning. I like his return, especially after losing a character like Beth. 

Morgan was portrayed earlier as being crazy("Clear" episode), but who wouldn't be after losing a wife and a son to this epidemic. I think when Rick and Morgan were reunited it brought Morgan back out of whatever darkness he had been living in. He now has a reason to live. He has tracked them this far, and I think when he catches up with the group he'll add another layer of strength to them. He HAS survived all this time by himself, so we know hes smart and strong.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 2, 2014)

Morgan just about killed Rick in that episode, stabbed him in the chest.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

I've gotta go re watch that episode.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2014)

ok, I remember him now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

Mid season Premier Sunday Night WOOT WOOT


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mid season Premier Sunday Night WOOT WOOT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2015)

That means the boy will be coming ova to watch it. We made a date when he moved out.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

never seen it before.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 3, 2015)

i still ain't never seen it before


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

your missing out HDM, i promise you, the Zombie thing is something you kinda forget, the story line is great!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 3, 2015)

IM a walking dead KING who flopped the page


----------



## bigelow (Feb 3, 2015)

Werd


----------



## mattech (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 3, 2015)

Should be awesome.  Having read the comics  and talking to some friends in Senoia I got a general idea of what's next and it's GOOD


----------



## bigelow (Feb 3, 2015)

Seriously I can't wait  I would have watched it Sunday over the super bowl


----------



## chocolate dog (Feb 3, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Seriously I can't wait  I would have watched it Sunday over the super bowl



I did    Reruns played on AMC all the way up until the wee hours of Monday morning.   I turned over to the Super Bowl with about 5 minutes left in the game.

TWD = best.show.ever


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Guess what day it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Juan more howa


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Goin to be good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

I hope so. Kinda curious if they play Beth's death off as a dream or keep rolling with the story.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 8, 2015)

Family Guy starts tonight?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

19 mo minits


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Family Guy starts tonight?


Bye have a great time!!


Hornet22 said:


> 19 mo minits



You gonna be ok watching it on your new little TV?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Its that time


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

It don't matter hfh good no matter what  shhhhhhhh it's on


----------



## srb (Feb 8, 2015)

It's on!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Lfwwd


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

We watchin... Who CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored Beth again? Me n the boy can't remember


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Commercials suck


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

That was supposed to read shot.. Not potty mouth.. Sorry


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

The chick cop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

The one who wanted her wards to be slaves


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> The one who wanted her wards to be slaves



Thanks.. Bigs. Mamember nowa.. She was a treat


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 8, 2015)

Just started watching so I can fast forward thru the commercials


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Not starting too good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

I still wanna call Noah; Chris.  From the TV show "Everybody hates Chris"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok cancel that.  It just got better


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Crap... He was one of my favorites.. That sucks


----------



## Throwback (Feb 8, 2015)

Another weak character gets a strong character killed


T


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

He might make it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 8, 2015)

NNNNOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo not TY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Tyrese needs an arm cut off quick


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Stat


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Code blue


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

He done went coocoo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Code red


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Code whatever


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Call me crazy.  I think he makes it and his character becomes less tender hearted.  Just me tho


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Call me crazy.  I think he makes it and his character becomes less tender hearted.  Just me tho



They fixin tA get that arm off


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

He got cra cra after the girls died


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Give that guy a hand


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Well he won't be up in arms after that


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Call me crazy.  I think he makes it and his character becomes less tender hearted.  Just me tho



Hfh= walkin dead wise


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well he won't be up in arms after that



Can we call him Billy..now?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

He's always right...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

Cancel that...


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

BC... Major BC


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cancel that...



Thought you had it figured out?  Let me down hfh.. Let me down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 8, 2015)

I didn't think they would take out 2 of the favorite characters in back to back episodes


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 8, 2015)

that purty much sucked


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Yup not on my top 10 list of episodes  but they all good to me b


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Watching sal now  

Breaking bad was a fav as well


----------



## bigelow (Feb 8, 2015)

Werd


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 8, 2015)

Geez PAY ATTENTION! 


Hate to see him go


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> that purty much sucked


 yeah.........


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 9, 2015)

I kinda liked it. Tyrese lasted a lot longer on the show than he did in the comic series. I just wonder how close they are going to stay with the comic story? I've seen online rumors that the tv series will end up with the group being overrun somewhere in or around Washington, with Carl being the only survivor and making his way back to Georgia. Who knows? I know I'll be watching to the bitter end one way or the other. Anyone know when the spinoff series based in Los Angeles is supposed to premier?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I kinda liked it. Tyrese lasted a lot longer on the show than he did in the comic series. I just wonder how close they are going to stay with the comic story? I've seen online rumors that the tv series will end up with the group being overrun somewhere in or around Washington, with Carl being the only survivor and making his way back to Georgia. Who knows? I know I'll be watching to the bitter end one way or the other. _*Anyone know when the spinoff series based in Los Angeles is supposed to premier?*_


say what????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 9, 2015)

smokey=tease!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> say what????



The writer, Robert Kirkman, announced last year that a spinoff series was being filmed that parallels the timeframe of the current group on Walking Dead. Originally it was titled Out of Dodge and was based in Kansas, but was re-written to be based in Los Angeles. It's supposed to premier sometime in 2015. I imagine that it will be released in the summer to tide us over till TWD comes back in the fall. 

http://screenrant.com/walking-dead-companion-series-tv-show-spinoff-amc-2013/


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> The writer, Robert Kirkman, announced last year that a spinoff series was being filmed that parallels the timeframe of the current group on Walking Dead. Originally it was titled Out of Dodge and was based in Kansas, but was re-written to be based in Los Angeles. It's supposed to premier sometime in 2015. I imagine that it will be released in the summer to tide us over till TWD comes back in the fall.
> 
> http://screenrant.com/walking-dead-companion-series-tv-show-spinoff-amc-2013/


I'll watch it!


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'll watch it!



Same here. I was a zombie nut before it was cool. Been hooked on the genre ever since the original Night of the Living Dead. Got to meet George Romero one time. His politics aside, he's one cool guy to hang around with!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thought last nights episode was pretty weak.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Thought last nights episode was pretty weak.



The depiction of the tornado through the pine forest was pretty good.  I think it's interesting that they finally showed them almost on the brink of dehydration and starvation.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Thought last nights episode was pretty weak.


I kinda tend to agree, it wasn't one of the best..............


dieselengine9 said:


> The depiction of the tornado through the pine forest was pretty good.  I think it's interesting that they finally showed them almost on the brink of dehydration and starvation.


At first I thought they were all hallucinating about all the walkers, but the next morning, now that was kewl.  Also, this new guy, worries me............


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I kinda tend to agree, it wasn't one of the best..............
> 
> At first I thought they were all hallucinating about all the walkers, but the next morning, now that was kewl.  Also, this new guy, worries me............



they should shoot him and move on.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> they should shoot him and move on.


I wanna know if he's with a group or what......... kinda weird to approach a pile of folks like this bunch!  
Does anyone think the water was poisoned or not?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 16, 2015)

Season ain't startin out very good I bet it gets better b


----------



## mattech (Feb 17, 2015)

So, was the zombies trying to get in the cabin a dream?


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 17, 2015)

I took it as the zombie attack wasn't a dream but it just so happened that the tornado came by and saved the day


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 17, 2015)

True the tornado came through and took out the zombies before they could get in the barn. Also if youve read the comics Im thinking the new guy is part of one of the baddest dudes in the comics groups. Ricks group runs into them near dc. No spoilers but im thinking thats the path they are going now.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm surprised that tornader didn't wreck the barn?????


Any way this episode startin out good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Was a decent episode


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2015)

Can't help but wonder whats in store for them


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, that took a strange turn last night, didn't it?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, that took a strange turn last night, didn't it?



You talking about the two guys?


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 23, 2015)

Been reading the thread for awhile, first time posting.

The zombie that took the flare to the face, was my buddy Andrew Jenkins. He's been a feature zombie quite a few times now. His most popular, and even had a toy made after it, was the "Gas Mask Zombie". He was the zombie in swat gear that had his gas mask ripped off when Rick and the group first arrived at the prison. Was cool to see him featured again last night.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, that took a strange turn last night, didn't it?


 Didn't it?????????


DouglasB. said:


> Been reading the thread for awhile, first time posting.
> 
> The zombie that took the flare to the face, was my buddy Andrew Jenkins. He's been a feature zombie quite a few times now. His most popular, and even had a toy made after it, was the "Gas Mask Zombie". He was the zombie in swat gear that had his gas mask ripped off when Rick and the group first arrived at the prison. Was cool to see him featured again last night.


I *usually* don't pay much attention to the zombies, but your friend stands out, kudo's to him!

I actually watched Talking Dead last night, pretty interesting, but then, love me some Michonne!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> You talking about the two guys?



When that one feller came running in there and kissed that other feller right on the mouth, I about spit beer plum across the living room. 



DouglasB. said:


> Been reading the thread for awhile, first time posting.
> 
> The zombie that took the flare to the face, was my buddy Andrew Jenkins. He's been a feature zombie quite a few times now. His most popular, and even had a toy made after it, was the "Gas Mask Zombie". He was the zombie in swat gear that had his gas mask ripped off when Rick and the group first arrived at the prison. Was cool to see him featured again last night.



I thought that was one of the coolest scenes in the episode last night.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> When that one feller came running in there and kissed that other feller right on the mouth, I about spit beer plum across the living room.
> .



I also watch "Black Sails" a really cool pirate series.  They did the same thing on that series in their last episode.  It was really weird for both series to throw the same twist in at the same time


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, I've watched Black Sails a few times, haven't seen the couple of latest episodes. At least Justified hasn't went in that direction yet, I don't wanna see Raylin smoochin' on Dewey Crowe.


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 23, 2015)

We always make fun of Andrew. That slouched over, head down walk he does... he always does. Tall, lanky, bald, and is always slouched. The guy looks like a zombie before makeup!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I've watched Black Sails a few times, haven't seen the couple of latest episodes. At least Justified hasn't went in that direction yet, I don't wanna see Raylin smoochin' on Dewey Crowe.



Watch the last Black Sails...kinda had me scratching my head. 

Raylin and Dewey smoochin will make me spit my beer out


----------



## bigelow (Feb 23, 2015)

I guess the real twist for justified would be Raylynn and Boyd smooching


----------



## bigelow (Feb 23, 2015)

By community I think he was talking about the gay community


----------



## oops1 (Feb 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> By community I think he was talking about the gay community



That was an awkward moment for my son and I. They coulda kept that dude on dude stuff in the idea box


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That was an awkward moment for my son and I. They coulda kept that dude on dude stuff in the idea box


I don't care one iota what folks do in their own home, but it's gotten where they are shoving it down our throats on t.v. & movies.....


----------



## oops1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Agree.. Keebs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2015)

That is pretty much my opinion also, Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 23, 2015)

I did a little reading before the shw.  I knew the guy( i forget his name) was a homosexual, just didnt know they would show it.  I gotta admit, I never considered eating apple sauce would make someone more manly, guess his mama got that one wrong


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 24, 2015)

Im just glad they have each found someone to love and care about


----------



## huntinglady74 (Feb 24, 2015)

Awww Man I love me some TWD!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2015)

Finally caught up on the DVR. Don't know what's in store for them at this place, but if it was good, the series would be over.


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I don't care one iota what folks do in their own home, but it's gotten where they are shoving it down our throats on t.v. & movies.....



x's 3 Keebs......why do they have to do that? 

to each his own,but dang


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Feb 24, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That was an awkward moment for my son and I. They coulda kept that dude on dude stuff in the idea box



I hate that the writers took the show in that direction; I'm not going to accept that agenda, so stop trying to force it.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 24, 2015)

EverGreen1231 said:


> I hate that the writers took the show in that direction; I'm not going to accept that agenda, so stop trying to force it.



I hate it too but that part was straight out of the comic books.

I wasn't a necessary addition to the episode to me.


That being said I will hypocritically admit that the two Q's on modern family crack me up


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Feb 24, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> I hate it too but that part was straight out of the comic books.
> 
> I wasn't a necessary addition to the episode to me.



I didn't know that was part of the comic; doesn't change my mind, but I'm glad to know the writers didn't fabricate it out of their willingness to push a liberal agenda.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2015)

according to the comic, a lot of things should have happened that didn't, like Rick having his hand chopped off. They sure put that little nugget in there, though.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> according to the comic, a lot of things should have happened that didn't, like Rick having his hand chopped off. They sure put that little nugget in there, though.


Well, they already had the lesbians, so they had to give equal time for the boys I guess..............


----------



## grunt0331 (Feb 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Finally caught up on the DVR. Don't know what's in store for them at this place, but if it was good, the series would be over.



I'm thinking these are the guys that left all those torsos laying round from the 1st episode this season.  Seems like they had a letter carved on them somewhere too.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 24, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> according to the comic, a lot of things should have happened that didn't, like Rick having his hand chopped off. They sure put that little nugget in there, though.



They're certainly cherry picking.  I like a lot of the stuff the show has done but I could sure do without having to look at that.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 24, 2015)

EverGreen1231 said:


> I hate that the writers took the show in that direction; I'm not going to accept that agenda, so stop trying to force it.



How dare they force you watch this TV show!     Turn the channel,  with an average of 17 million viewers, I do not think that they will miss you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2015)

grunt0331 said:


> I'm thinking these are the guys that left all those torsos laying round from the 1st episode this season.  Seems like they had a letter carved on them somewhere too.


now I gotta go re-watch it, I don't remember that.............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2015)

Those dead folks all got their heads smashed in, too.


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2015)

GAGE said:


> How dare they force you watch this TV show!     Turn the channel,  with an average of 17 million viewers, I do not think that they will miss you.


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 25, 2015)

I like how they referenced season 1 by having Glen know how to fix the RV.
Also they sure are running into a lot of Walkers this season!!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know how reliable this is but I read that the season finale on 3/29 will be 1.5 hours long.  

Hopefully that's not 45 minutes viewing time and 45 minutes commercials


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2015)

Hhhhmmmmmm............thoughts? & goooo..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 1, 2015)

Glenn done warned the fella.   That made me laugh.  The blonde is a cutie.  Little girl got ricks gun in the blender.  That place is gonna go to hades in a hand basket in the future IMO


----------



## bigelow (Mar 1, 2015)

Glen made that dood his lady


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

I was confused as to  if the blonde chicks husband was real or if that was a dream.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2015)

I enjoyed watching Glenn clock that stupid dude.  Darryl kept carrying that dead possum around half the show, and still ain't took a shower yet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 2, 2015)

I got a sneaky feeling Darryl is going to go MIA.  That or the lady running the place kinda gives him a special job.  Its been rumored he has a love interest.  Also been rumored he is gay, so we will see


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I enjoyed watching Glenn clock that stupid dude.  Darryl kept carrying that dead possum around half the show, and still ain't took a shower yet.


He needs me to help him cook dat possum........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a sneaky feeling Darryl is going to go MIA.  That or the lady running the place kinda gives him a special job.  Its been rumored he has a love interest._*  Also been rumored he is gay*_, so we will see


BITE your tongue!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a sneaky feeling Darryl is going to go MIA.  That or the lady running the place kinda gives him a special job.  Its been rumored he has a love interest.  Also been rumored he is gay, so we will see



I love how Carol threatened to hose him down in his sleep.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was confused as to  if the blonde chicks husband was real or if that was a dream.



If it's anything like the comic, it was real.


----------



## mattech (Mar 2, 2015)

Good episode, nothing special though.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I love how Carol threatened to hose him down in his sleep.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Little girl got ricks gun in the blender.



I thought that too but then it looked like someone put a zombie bomb right where he'd be lookin in that blender.

Glad to see Rick being pragmatic.  "We'll just take it!" 

Daryl and Carol are the two he needs on his side if he's going to get that done.

Never trust a preppy with a Member's Only jacket.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 2, 2015)

I bet the blonde hooks up with Rick


----------



## mattech (Mar 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I bet the blonde hooks up with Rick



I'm thinking so too


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm thinking so too



Have you read the comics?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I bet the blonde hooks up with Rick



Mishone'll chop her head off.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mishone'll chop her head off.



thats what im thinking


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I enjoyed watching Glenn clock that stupid dude.  Darryl kept carrying that dead possum around half the show, and still ain't took a shower yet.



Isn't  Darryl's character from south Ga?  If so, that explains the poor hygeine and animal toting.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 2, 2015)

You mean it's a breach of etiquette to gut a possum on the front porch?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Isn't  Darryl's character from south Ga?  If so, that explains the poor hygeine and animal toting.



Hey, now-if TWD was true life, I'd be Darryl. 


Yeah, I'm waiting on Rick and Michone to hook up. It's looking more likely all the time.


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 3, 2015)

After the last episode... have any of you starting thinking that maybe Rick and the group are now the bad guys??? That would be an awesome twist!


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 3, 2015)

I think it's all a matter of self preservation for his "family" for Rick now and there's nothing he won't do to protect them.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I think it's all a matter of self preservation for his "family" for Rick now and there's nothing he won't do to protect them.


^^^^^^This!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 3, 2015)

Why do walkers have soft skulls?


----------



## DouglasB. (Mar 3, 2015)

shakey gizzard said:


> Why do walkers have soft skulls?



Questioning the physiology of a show about the reanimated dead, are we? 

I thought about that once too... I like to believe that it's a side effect of the virus. Soft bones and stuff. Like osteoporosis to the max.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Here we go nowa!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Rick and group would take a lot to me to be a bad guy


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Strange begining I likey


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

If Darrel turns cupcake like someone on here said..  I will boycott walkin dead and this channel and all affiliations .. Jus sayin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If Darrel turns cupcake like someone on here said..  I will boycott walkin dead and this channel and all affiliations .. Jus sayin



Well him and ol guy sure are friendly.  Just saying.

Carroll just put the fear if God in that poor kid


----------



## oops1 (Mar 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well BIM and ok guy sure are friendly.  Just saying.
> 
> Carroll just put the fear if God in that poor kid



Yea she did.. Medium oops said he'd still tattle.. I think he'd take the cookies and keep it zipped


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Yea she did.. Medium oops said he'd still tattle.. I think he'd take the cookies and keep it zipped



That coming from Carroll, even I would take the cookies.  She's cra cra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 8, 2015)

RIP buttons


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 8, 2015)

The Scarlet letters....


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> RIP buttons



They wasted a lot of good dinner by not killing the horse and butchering it right then.


----------



## mattech (Mar 8, 2015)

Good episode, needed a little more action. Enjoyed carrols threat. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Does the A have anything to do with the A on the church


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

I was wondering about the A too. And the W on the zombie's head. Carol's little motivational speech was killer.  And Rick about to shoot Blondie's hubby.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 9, 2015)

The A stands for alexandria and the W stands for wolves. They have been throwing hints of the wolves for the last 3-4 episodes now. Now you can read different opinions on the wolves but I think they are the tv equivilant of a diffrent group from the comics. No spoilers so ill stop. We will see.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2015)

oops1 said:


> If Darrel turns cupcake like someone on here said..  I will boycott walkin dead and this channel and all affiliations .. Jus sayin


I"m just praying he's *softening up* NOT coming out...... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> RIP buttons


............... but you have to admit, who ever trained that horse did goood!


dieselengine9 said:


> The Scarlet letters....


WHAT is up with that?!?!?! AND the W?!?!?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 9, 2015)

Bedtime stories by Carol............a new spinoff series from AMC.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 9, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> And Rick about to shoot Blondie's hubby.



Rick: the new Shane?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Rick: the new Shane?



Think maybe the little girl is connected to the "wolves?"    Maybe  a narc?

Maybe they get attacked, Rick takes over and shows these buncha softies how its done in the Zombie world?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Bedtime stories by Carol............a new spinoff series from AMC.


  


Rebel Yell said:


> Rick: the new Shane?


 bite your tongue!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> _*Think maybe the little girl is connected to the "wolves?"    Maybe  a narc?*_
> 
> Maybe they get attacked, Rick takes over and shows these buncha softies how its done in the Zombie world?


what channel you watching?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bite your tongue!
> 
> what channel you watching?



WEll, the little girl has been sneaking out.  Someone mentioned "wolves".  Im just brain storming here.
I am curious who that mullet guys shoots


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 9, 2015)

I think she is a spy also Rebel. Remember someone took the gun rick hide at that house so someone out there is snooping. I think she is apart of the "wolves" ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2015)

One way or another, I think the purty people in Alexandria gonna get an unpleasant wake-up call next week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Mar 9, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think maybe the little girl is connected to the "wolves?"    Maybe  a narc?
> 
> Maybe they get attacked, Rick takes over and shows these buncha softies how its done in the Zombie world?





toyota4x4h said:


> I think she is a spy also Rebel. Remember someone took the gun rick hide at that house so someone out there is snooping. I think she is apart of the "wolves" ...



No doubt the sneaky girl is a mole.  My guess is that she was with the people who were recently banished.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 9, 2015)

I just finished season two. Last night I had a nightmare I told two people to go inspect the sewer under the subway. When they went in I locked the grate behind them and went home. Then I woke up to the sound of people knocking under my place. I was scared the cops would figure out what I did.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 9, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I just finished season two. Last night I had a nightmare I told two people to go inspect the sewer under the subway. When they went in I locked the grate behind them and went home. Then I woke up to the sound of people knocking under my place. I was scared the cops would figure out what I did.


bless your heart!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2015)

Here we go nowa!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 15, 2015)

I gotta re-watch.. Too much action and medium oops wouldn't shut up.. He's the only family member that'll watch it with me though.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Good episode  never got to attached to what's his name anyway but fireworks about to go off with the governess' son dying.  He was turning out to be ok too


----------



## bigelow (Mar 15, 2015)

Oops we have a family dead party every Sunday a new one is on.  Tiny falls asleep before the first commercial.  Prob a good thing  lol


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 16, 2015)

I liked Noah. Glad to see Eugene harness the power of the mullet and finally stand up and grow a pair. Loved the "shoot the walker in the knee and then finish with a headshot" strategy.


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't like how the preacher turned on the whole group.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like how the preacher turned on the whole group.


 me either, after all they did for him.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 16, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I liked Noah. Glad to see Eugene harness the power of the mullet and finally stand up and grow a pair. Loved the "shoot the walker in the knee and then finish with a headshot" strategy.


 I never thought he'd *man up*!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like how the preacher turned on the whole group.



He's lost it.  It was a mistake to keep him around.

Between Rick hearing about he wifebeater, the congresswoman's hearing from Gabriel, and her son dying, this could go thermonuclear.  

Didn't take Daryl long to get that bike running.  He'll be in high demand as a post apocalypse mechanic


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like how the preacher turned on the whole group.



He needs to be turned loose in the woods.


----------



## Dub (Mar 16, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> He's lost it.  It was a mistake to keep him around.
> 
> Between Rick hearing about he wifebeater, the congresswoman's hearing from Gabriel, and her son dying, this could go thermonuclear.
> 
> Didn't take Daryl long to get that bike running.  He'll be in high demand as a post apocalypse mechanic



What a killer episode.

There is gonna be some serious reckoning in the next couple episodes.  I changed the channel before next week's previews could be shown.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> me either, after all they did for him.....



he gonna die...  maggie gonna pew pew him up


----------



## mattech (Mar 16, 2015)

That whole town is full of cowards only worried about thierselves.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> That whole town is full of cowards only worried about thierselves.



noo, they got a "system"


----------



## turkeyslayer88 (Mar 16, 2015)

I cant wait for next sunday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

when is the finale?


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> noo, they got a "system"



Based on Aiden's confession just before the Z's got him their system is retreat, then run, then retreat again.  Even the guys at the construction sight were going to leave that woman.  You'd think a single woman in the Zombie apocalypse would be worth fighting for...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 16, 2015)

I imagine them fellas at the construction sigh were impressed/scared of Abraham after he showed them how its done on the outside


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> when is the finale?



two weeks from yesterday. going to be 90 minutes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like how the preacher turned on the whole group.



because he saw them murder live people in his church. Hes next to go.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 16, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> Based on Aiden's confession just before the Z's got him their system is retreat, then run, then retreat again.  Even the guys at the construction sight were going to leave that woman.  You'd think a single woman in the Zombie apocalypse would be worth fighting for...



maybe she was a different kind of woman. just my impression.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 17, 2015)

who left the strawberries and why was he looking at them like they were poison? 

Im glad Maggie got to hear the preacher, I'm curious as to how shall react to it


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 17, 2015)

SarahFair said:


> who left the strawberries and why was he looking at them like they were poison?



Some (likely nice) neighbor named Rosemary.  The preacher is crazy so when she wrote "We are blessed to have you" it made the preacher snap, tear up his Bible, then run to Deanna to tell her she'd made a mistake letting in Rick's crew.  

To me the preacher is projecting his guilt onto everyone else.  He thinks they're bad because of what they did to the Terminus crew on his altar.  He didn't see the kind of people they were.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

Gonna be a good un. Let's go!!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Gettin deep.. Look out nowa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

Sum body gonna wake up dead..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

Carl Skeered to get them sugars


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

Rick fixing to lose it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

Pete got some frequent flier miles


----------



## oops1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Holy carp!! Didn't see that coming


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

Ohhh wow!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2015)

DAT wuz cra cra


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 22, 2015)

Pete was a big mean dude; Rick has a CCW.  Advantage Rick.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

My god  not a fan of whatever name is rite now


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

She just betrayed her bff


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry still in ricks side


----------



## bigelow (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't knownif she was protecting Rick or against his reasoning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 23, 2015)

She mighta been jealous of the hot blonde chick


----------



## Dub (Mar 24, 2015)

Meh....she was just saving his life.


He was getting way out of hand after doing what he had to do with the doctor.   Instead of just saying his piece, he had to wave the gun around.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Don't knownif she was protecting Rick or against his reasoning



I think there is a plan in place and shes protecting the plan ...and rick


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2015)

I really expected rick to hold his own better against the wife beater. I thought Carl was gonna get lucky inside the tree.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 24, 2015)

Rick ain't won but one fight.  And against big Ol tyrese.  Gov and pete beat the brakes off him


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rick ain't won but one fight.  And against big Ol tyrese.  Gov and pete beat the brakes off him



Let's not forget he killed a big dude by biting out his jugular vein with his teeth. While he was tied up. You don't wanna get Rick good and mad.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 25, 2015)

rick done went 10-96


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Let's not forget he killed a big dude by biting out his jugular vein with his teeth. While he was tied up. You don't wanna get Rick good and mad.



Yeah, I forgot about that..


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rick ain't won but one fight.  And against big Ol tyrese.  Gov and pete beat the brakes off him



You know them cops, they got to handle their biz with guns.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, I forgot about that..



Rick done got shot before he fit the governor, too.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 26, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> You know them cops, they got to handle their biz with guns.



Don't talk about Rick like that!


----------



## Dub (Mar 29, 2015)

90 minutes of fun tonight !!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 29, 2015)

Alright. Alright Alright


----------



## srb (Mar 29, 2015)

Lots of commercials tonight.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 29, 2015)

Whoa!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 29, 2015)

Nooooo!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Daryl got out  

Glen in trouble 

Rick bout to go postal on a walker in the fence


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Twist of events


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Great finale


----------



## Throwback (Mar 29, 2015)

Rick dropped the hammer!

That's what I'm talking about!

Taking care of bidness!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 29, 2015)

The lady done seen it Ricks way..  No more surgeon


----------



## bigelow (Mar 29, 2015)

Bam pow


----------



## Matt.M (Mar 30, 2015)

Interesting how the Wolves figured out to trap the walkers in the trailers.

Don't think Rick's new girlfriend is going to like having her husband shot in front of her.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm sure we'll see something interesting out of those tractor-trailer loads of walkers in the future.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

Matt.M said:


> _*Interesting how the Wolves figured out to trap the walkers in the trailers.*_
> 
> Don't think Rick's new girlfriend is going to like having her husband shot in front of her.


Ain't that the truth..................... 
Ok, WHAT is up with the "W"???


----------



## dieselengine9 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ain't that the truth.....................
> Ok, WHAT is up with the "W"???



They are the next group of bad guys; The Wolves.  When Daryl and his buddy ran away from the trap they dropped pictures that he had took of Alexandria so now they're going to be looking for it.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> _*They are the next group of bad guys;*_ The Wolves.  When Daryl and his buddy ran away from the trap they dropped pictures that he had took of Alexandria so now they're going to be looking for it.


 that's what I was afraid of!

Where did Morgan learn those skills with that stick?!?!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2015)

srb said:


> Lots of commercials tonight.......


thats where your extra 31 minutes went


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's what I was afraid of!
> 
> Where did Morgan learn those skills with that stick?!?!



They said on talking dead it will be revealed later on


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2015)

i think some of them wolves are people that were exiled in past. I think they are gonna drives those trailers through the gate next season and let the zombies out.


----------



## valkrod (Mar 30, 2015)

*did*

he shoot the abusive husband or the cut throat husband?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

valkrod said:


> he shoot the abusive husband or the cut throat husband?


he shot him in front of everyone when the lady told him "Rick, do it"


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

For anyone interested in reading the Walking Dead type stories, I don't know if anyone has posted this or not, but Snowhunter & her husband sent me the link to this guy and I have to say, I'm hooked!
https://midnightscorner.wordpress.com/


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems like they mixed the group whisperers and wolves together for the show. In the comics the whisperers are the ones who value the walkers more than the living. So since the show cant go on forever they mixed them in with the group called the wolves. I like it. Be intersting to see next season how it all plays out. How does morgan feel about seeing rick shoot the doc after he told darrel he feels all life is precious? I bet he sticks around anyhow bec the whole point of his travels is to see rick.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Seems like they mixed the group whisperers and wolves together for the show. In the comics the whisperers are the ones who value the walkers more than the living. So since the show cant go on forever they mixed them in with the group called the wolves. I like it. Be intersting to see next season how it all plays out. _*How does morgan feel about seeing rick shoot the doc after he told darrel he feels all life is precious? *_I bet he sticks around anyhow bec the whole point of his travels is to see rick.


I was wondering the same thing last night!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I was wondering the same thing last night!



The look on his face and the way he said Rick makes me think he's not too happy about it.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 30, 2015)

Check out the Day By Day Armageddon series by JL Bourne. He is a pilot in the US Navy stationed in Florida right now. I read the first one in two days. It's written from the viewpoint of a naval aviator on leave when the zombie outbreak starts. Pretty good story line.


----------



## mattech (Mar 30, 2015)

Good cliff hanger


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Check out the Day By Day Armageddon series by JL Bourne. He is a pilot in the US Navy stationed in Florida right now. I read the first one in two days. It's written from the viewpoint of a naval aviator on leave when the zombie outbreak starts. Pretty good story line.


link?


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> link?



Here you go:

http://jlbourne.com/books/

He's a good guy. Got to know him by emailing back and forth. He was featured in the History channel show on zombies a while back. He covered escape and evasion.


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2015)

I figured out Morgans secret..


..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 3, 2015)

What did y'all think about Eastman? Thought it was a pretty good episode. Grownup version of The Karate Kid.


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 3, 2015)

I loved it. Definitely a change of pace.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sorry bout your goat Dert.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 3, 2015)

I was not a big fan of that being the whole episode  they could have spent half the episode being current


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry bout your goat Dert.



 

RIP Tabitha.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2015)

Any ideas on who was on the walkie talkie at the end of the show last night and what was said
I'm thinking it was Glenn.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any ideas on who was on the walkie talkie at the end of the show last night and what was said
> I'm thinking it was Glenn.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 16, 2015)

I laughed out loud when the girl that stole daryls motorcycle told him she was sorry and he said "you're gonna be"


Can't wait to see how that turns out. Lol

Hopefully the new and improved rick will handle it.


----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 16, 2015)

Couple things about Darryl. 

1. Get the durn hair out of your eyes. 
2. You mean to tell me when you finally pulled that crossbow out of the bag it was locked and loaded????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> Couple things about Darryl.
> 
> 1. Get the durn hair out of your eyes.
> 2. You mean to tell me when you finally pulled that crossbow out of the bag it was locked and loaded????



That's exactly what my hubby said.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 17, 2015)

I told yuns, thems were'nt Glenn's guts!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 17, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> Couple things about Darryl.
> 
> 1. Get the durn hair out of your eyes.
> 2. You mean to tell me when you finally pulled that crossbow out of the bag it was locked and loaded????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's exactly what my hubby said.



It's always locked and loaded! With unlimited bolts!


----------



## mattech (Nov 17, 2015)

The red headed guy made a move on Sasha. Wooo


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 18, 2015)

The walkie talkie at the end said Help.... Glynns ok I think the other guy landed on top of him and is the one the walkers were attacking.


----------



## mattech (Nov 18, 2015)

I hope so


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 18, 2015)

Heres my theory..based off just reading the comics..glenn is dead. That person on the walkie is whoever found glenn and or his walkie. Sasha abraham and darrel go to help but get taken by the group that darrel saw this week..the saviors. Blah blah blah I wont spoil it for those who dont know whats coming. We see Negan second half of this season..finally!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any ideas on who was on the walkie talkie at the end of the show last night and what was said
> I'm thinking it was Glenn.



Closed Caption said "Rick".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Closed Caption said "Rick".



That's what my son and hubby said and I said Glenn. They were right.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what my son and hubby said and I said Glenn. They were right.


I caught a little bit of Darryl talking on one of the talk shows & HE has pretty much implied that Glenn is dead too........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 21, 2015)

Not yet folks.  Watch show credits and commercials.  They show a snippet of Glenn and Maggie talking that has never aired while they are in Alexandria.

Yes, he may bite the dust later in this season, or the beginning of next season, but not soon.  
Senoia city council has signed permits for a 7th season of filming and all indicators I'd Steven Yuen will be back.  In person or flash backs remains a secret.


----------



## srb (Nov 22, 2015)

7 min to go,See if ole Glenn is done...:::...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 22, 2015)

I told yall.  One of these days yall a be listening to the old redneck.  Lol


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 22, 2015)

Spencer needs to be eat'n!


----------



## mattech (Nov 22, 2015)

Long live Glenn


----------



## bigelow (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah booooooiiuy glen is a saveyeva


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 23, 2015)

Dang I was way off..
So this still leaves us with the possibility of seeing the comics biggest baddest death yet! Yes!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wooo Glenn made it


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Long live Glenn





bigelow said:


> Yeah booooooiiuy glen is a saveyeva





Nitram4891 said:


> Wooo Glenn made it


----------



## mattech (Nov 23, 2015)

What do y'all think about the church collapsing?


----------



## srb (Nov 24, 2015)

I think the kid try's to shoot Carl:::


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2015)

srb said:


> I think the kid try's to shoot Carl:::


Yep, now his little brother is gonna get them in a boat load of trouble, poor kid done lost it........


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 30, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yep, now his little brother is gonna get them in a boat load of trouble, poor kid done lost it........



Have any of y'all read the comics????


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

I have..second part of this season is gona be epic! Jeffrey Dean Morgan playing Negan is gonna be great cant wait!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 3, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Have any of y'all read the comics????



That would be no... No for me


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 3, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Have any of y'all read the comics????



nope


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Have any of y'all read the comics????


of course not............ and I can't go back & read them to get caught up, that'd spoil my fun!


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> of course not............ and I can't go back & read them to get caught up, that'd spoil my fun!



it deviates enough to keep you guessing. Negan is going to be interesting to say the least. I hope Lucille gets some screen time as well.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 3, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> it deviates enough to keep you guessing. Negan is going to be interesting to say the least. I hope Lucille gets some screen time as well.


I looked them up online & tried to read up some, but decided to just watch the show & keep it *suspenseful*!


----------



## smokey30725 (Dec 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I looked them up online & tried to read up some, but decided to just watch the show & keep it *suspenseful*!



I've got all 3 compendiums, which cover the first 125 comic books. I think they are up in the 140's now.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Walking Dead fans, just wanted to let you know that if you love zombie stories and whatnot, I just published my second zombie short story on Amazon and started up a zombie / TEOTWAWKI blog as well. Here are the links. Check them out and leave a review and let me know what you think. I have several more short stories in the works and am trying to get my name out there in the fiction field. I write under the pen name of Shawn Clay (thank you, random name generator). I didn't see anything prohibiting linking my work, but mods feel free to take down if I did anything wrong. 

http://www.amazon.com/Humanitys-Las...TF8&qid=1453996720&sr=8-1&keywords=shawn+clay

http://www.amazon.com/Firsthand-Wit...TF8&qid=1453996720&sr=8-5&keywords=shawn+clay

http://georgiazombiefighter.blogspot.com/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 14, 2016)

Who's watching tonight?  Hope cookie boy hollering for his mama don't get them all eated up.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Who's watching tonight?  Hope cookie boy hollering for his mama don't get them all eated up.



Got some pork flesh thawin out rat nowa, gonna be a WD kinda party


----------



## mattech (Feb 14, 2016)

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep I'll be watching


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 14, 2016)

Wonder if the Wolf feller gonna kill that chuffy doctor lady?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm just ready for Negan to show up! I know it won't be till the end of this second half season 6 but still cannot wait! Hope the boy gets eaten as well as his older bro. I think the mom gets it also.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 14, 2016)

15 mo minits


----------



## bigelow (Feb 14, 2016)

Walking dead party here we on the edge of our seats  


Fan since day 1


----------



## srb (Feb 14, 2016)

Good way to start off:::


----------



## bigelow (Feb 14, 2016)

#awesomesauce


----------



## bigelow (Feb 14, 2016)

Whoever don't watch is missing out


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 14, 2016)

Jeez what an episode!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 14, 2016)

Heck fire


----------



## bigelow (Feb 14, 2016)

Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome episode


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2016)

wow..............juss...............wow..........


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 15, 2016)

This further reinforces my theory that very few life problems exist that cannot be solved by the proper application of explosive ordnance.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 15, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> This further reinforces my theory that very few life problems exist that cannot be solved by the proper application of explosive ordnance.


 and some kick a...... uummm butt hand combat!


----------



## Shug (Feb 15, 2016)

Daryl sure liked that rocket launcher


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 15, 2016)

One of the best episodes in a long time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Bout that time again.


----------



## srb (Feb 21, 2016)

Tonight is looking a lil milder than last week.....


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2016)

This made me lol

.


----------



## mattech (Feb 21, 2016)

Good episode, but definitely, not alot of action.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 21, 2016)

mattech said:


> Good episode, but definitely, not alot of action.



Dunno, looked like plenty of "action" to me...


----------



## mattech (Feb 22, 2016)

True. Lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 22, 2016)

Jesus was another character I was looking forward to seeing on tv. I think so far they cast and are playing him perfect! 

Bout time Michonne got Ricked!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 23, 2016)

them things been killin' off da perty ladies.

when we gonna get some new beaut-e-ful women on them their show???

bring back Beth.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 23, 2016)

Negan has many wives so maybe we'll see some of them soon lol.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 29, 2016)

Good Juan I liked it


----------



## mattech (Feb 29, 2016)

I wonder if they know what they will be getting into


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 29, 2016)

They don't. Im sure they are thinking hey we beat the governor and he was a bad dude so we can take on anyone. Little do they know Negan is 3 levels higher than the Governor on the crazy scale lol. I feel like Abraham will meet his end now..alot of forshadowing in that episode for him.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

mattech said:


> I wonder if they know what they will be getting into


 nope, I don't think so......


toyota4x4h said:


> They don't. Im sure they are thinking hey we beat the governor and he was a bad dude so we can take on anyone. Little do they know Negan is 3 levels higher than the Governor on the crazy scale lol. _*I feel like Abraham will meet his end now..alot of forshadowing in that episode for him.*_


I got that feeling too........


----------



## mattech (Feb 29, 2016)

Wife and I think mishone is gonna die soon.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 29, 2016)

mattech said:


> Wife and I think mishone is gonna die soon.



I don't see her going but you never know. One of the mains will meet negans bat in the season finale heres my predictions..glenn (goes with comic death BUT why fake his death already this season just to do it for real?)..Maggie (they are working her into a leader roll,negan uses and abuses women, plus what a shocker to the fans to kill her off WITH child shew) Abraham (weird foreshadowing things in last nights episode imo) Daryl (somehow its traced back to negan that he was the one that blew up his biker boys so he kills him for it.) 

All in all the new communities and ppl will make rest of season 6 and next season 7 prolly some of the best shows they've made!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 29, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Daryl (somehow its traced back to negan that he was the one that blew up his biker boys so he kills him for it.)



Better than other theories I've heard for his character.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 29, 2016)

The Rick grimes curse


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 23, 2016)

Tonight's the night people. 

Just remember... Negan wants 50% of your stuff, Hillary wants 100%.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 23, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Throwback (Oct 23, 2016)

I miss Beth


----------



## bigelow (Oct 23, 2016)

You know I will be watching


----------



## srb (Oct 23, 2016)

Watching last yrs episode again...Seeing if I missed anything:::Waiting on the big ratings for Sunday Nt-----


----------



## pbradley (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 23, 2016)

This ones rough


----------



## Trigabby (Oct 23, 2016)

oops1 said:


> This ones rough



Almost too rough?   That was more than rough.


----------



## mattech (Oct 23, 2016)

Crazy episode tonight


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 24, 2016)

Hated to see Glen go out like that.


----------



## BDD (Oct 24, 2016)

Had some folks over to watch it, of course I prepared a little surprise for them.  We were
Watching in an outside screen room by the pool.
I made a pretty impressive looking “walker” and had it attached to a rope with a weight on
The roof, the weight attached to fishing string running to my chair.  I waited to a very tense
Moment and pulled the line the weight fell and the walker popped up right next to the TV outside
The screen. OMG, we had to pause the show and take a break to let everyone regain
Their composure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 24, 2016)

That was brutal. Abraham's last words were cool, though.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 24, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> Hated to see Glen go out like that.


 me tooooo...........


BDD said:


> Had some folks over to watch it, of course I prepared a little surprise for them.  We were
> Watching in an outside screen room by the pool.
> I made a pretty impressive looking “walker” and had it attached to a rope with a weight on
> The roof, the weight attached to fishing string running to my chair.  I waited to a very tense
> ...


I bet that was cool........... you shoulda video'd it!


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 11, 2016)

Need some help from my GON pals. I've written a tongue-in-cheek zombie survival guide and the Woodbury Shoppe in Senoia (where the series is filmed) has agreed to carry it. I am sending in an initial order later next week. I know some folks on here have said they have worked with, or had occasion to, run into and interact with some of the cast and crew of The Walking Dead. I would love to be able to get my book into one of their hands in order to get it out there even more. Does anyone have any connections? PM me if you could help out an aspiring zombie author!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Need some help from my GON pals. I've written a tongue-in-cheek zombie survival guide and the Woodbury Shoppe in Senoia (where the series is filmed) has agreed to carry it. I am sending in an initial order later next week. I know some folks on here have said they have worked with, or had occasion to, run into and interact with some of the cast and crew of The Walking Dead. I would love to be able to get my book into one of their hands in order to get it out there even more. Does anyone have any connections? PM me if you could help out an aspiring zombie author!


No connections, but wishing you the best!


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks! Going to post the zombie survival guide and my non-fiction survival guide for fathers and husbands on the marketplace tonight. Great gifts for Christmas time (hint, hint).


----------



## Keebs (Nov 11, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Thanks! Going to post the zombie survival guide and my non-fiction survival guide for fathers and husbands on the marketplace tonight. Great gifts for Christmas time (hint, hint).


 I don't have either...............when will you come out with a woman's version?


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> *I don't have either...............*when will you come out with a woman's version?



awwww........ I'll offer to be a stand in any time you need one. Of course that's if'in you could put up with me.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 14, 2016)

Ok all joking aside, 

I really hope the season gets much better. Is it just me or have all the shows other than the season premier been a let down? I knew the 1st show was going to be hard to match or even come close too. I guess they are just showing how far Rick and the others can be pushed before they push back.

Either way.......... I'm ready for some action!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 14, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> Ok all joking aside,
> 
> I really hope the season gets much better. Is it just me or have all the shows other than the season premier been a let down? I knew the 1st show was going to be hard to match or even come close too. I guess they are just showing how far Rick and the others can be pushed before they push back.
> 
> Either way.......... I'm ready for some action!



Unless they advance the story faster than it should be this whole season will be what you've seen so far. Ive read the comics and not to spoil it but theres a lot of time between that season opener scene and all out war against negan.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> awwww........ I'll offer to be a stand in any time you need one. Of course that's if'in you could put up with me.


 I'll have to get your addy so I can mail your Christmas gift then!


K80Shooter said:


> Ok all joking aside,
> 
> I really hope the season gets much better. Is it just me or have all the shows other than the season premier been a let down? I knew the 1st show was going to be hard to match or even come close too. I guess they are just showing how far Rick and the others can be pushed before they push back.
> 
> Either way.......... I'm ready for some action!


Meeeeeee too!


toyota4x4h said:


> Unless they advance the story faster than it should be this whole season will be what you've seen so far. Ive read the comics and not to spoil it but theres a lot of time between that season opener scene and all out war against negan.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 14, 2016)

I really hope they speed up the storyline and not drag it out all season. I think we all know whats coming.


----------



## BDD (Nov 16, 2016)

Well they definitely got some guns back in Alexandra!!!  Not sure what episode they are filming
But machine gun fire could be herd all day yesterday in Senoia.


----------



## srb (Nov 16, 2016)

Do they film all of the show there?


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 17, 2016)

Bring it on!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 18, 2016)

its about time to end this show......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 21, 2016)

This episode has me a little more enthused for the season...........


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 22, 2016)

It did seem a bit more interesting. At least there was some action.

I thought Maggie looked like she had been put through the wringer. She has lost some weight and frankly I think she looked better before.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Just changed the channel half way through.. This season has been less than stellar. Can't get into it


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 11, 2016)

Now they gonna get it going for the second half of the season!! They are moving pretty fast thru the comics now. Also did y'all notice the feller in the boots? New enemy yes!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Now they gonna get it going for the second half of the season!! They are moving pretty fast thru the comics now.* Also did y'all notice the feller in the boots?* New enemy yes!


Caught my attention!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Dec 12, 2016)

smokey30725 said:


> Need some help from my GON pals. I've written a tongue-in-cheek zombie survival guide and the Woodbury Shoppe in Senoia (where the series is filmed) has agreed to carry it. I am sending in an initial order later next week. I know some folks on here have said they have worked with, or had occasion to, run into and interact with some of the cast and crew of The Walking Dead. I would love to be able to get my book into one of their hands in order to get it out there even more. Does anyone have any connections? PM me if you could help out an aspiring zombie author!


I am going to the Cancer Treatment Center in Newnan, right around the corner from where they film. In fact, the CTC has tours of the sets on Saturday. For some reason, my Doctor was dead set against me going on this tour, because she would always schedule treatments for that time. So, I called her on it, and let her know how much I wanted to take the wife on that tour. So now, treatments and scans are scheduled around that time.

Of course, now the tours are always on weekends that I'm not there. Its a conspiracy I tell ya...


----------



## bigelow (Dec 12, 2016)

Come on February


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 12, 2016)

Why can't anyone kill Negan?  Last week Carl had him at point-blank range (with an automatic weapon which he just used to kill two guys!) and didn't pull the trigger.  Now Rosita screws it up at point blank range!  If Carl can't do it with a whole magazine how can she do it with one bullet? She could have offered to finish the pool game then got a little closer instead of telegraphing her movements - she used to be in the army along with the now dead redheaded guy - she must have forgotten her tactical training.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Why can't anyone kill Negan?  Last week Carl had him at point-blank range (with an automatic weapon which he just used to kill two guys!) and didn't pull the trigger.  Now Rosita screws it up at point blank range!  If Carl can't do it with a whole magazine how can she do it with one bullet? She could have offered to finish the pool game then got a little closer instead of telegraphing her movements - she used to be in the army along with the now dead redheaded guy - she must have forgotten her tactical training.


 I was wondering the same thing............ other than they read the script.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 13, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Why can't anyone kill Negan?  Last week Carl had him at point-blank range (with an automatic weapon which he just used to kill two guys!) and didn't pull the trigger.  Now Rosita screws it up at point blank range!  If Carl can't do it with a whole magazine how can she do it with one bullet? She could have offered to finish the pool game then got a little closer instead of telegraphing her movements - she used to be in the army along with the now dead redheaded guy - she must have forgotten her tactical training.



Im not sure any of them are willing to die for the greater good yet. They just think they are. The whole thing with Negan is hes not just one guy. Sure there are some that may turn tail and run if/when hes killed but the majority and its still a majority that's larger than hilltop/Alexandria/the kingdom will stand up and continue his work. So deep down they know that even if they take one man out they will all be killed by the rest of them. Rosita was willing to die for them though just went about it wrong. You see the makings of the communities coming together now so they'll team up and work little by little to get the saviors numbers down.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 13, 2016)

negan is a metaphor for government and gun control.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im not sure any of them are willing to die for the greater good yet. They just think they are. The whole thing with Negan is hes not just one guy. Sure there are some that may turn tail and run if/when hes killed but the majority and its still a majority that's larger than hilltop/Alexandria/the kingdom will stand up and continue his work. So deep down they know that even if they take one man out they will all be killed by the rest of them. Rosita was willing to die for them though just went about it wrong. You see the makings of the communities coming together now so they'll team up and work little by little to get the saviors numbers down.


 Thoughts on the new season?  Negan could have been taken out again last night, but nooooooo.................


----------



## smokey30725 (Oct 23, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Thoughts on the new season?  Negan could have been taken out again last night, but nooooooo.................



He is too integral to the plot going forward. If you've read the comics, you know he isn't going anywhere anytime soon.............

Then again, Kirkman only uses the comics as a guideline, so who knows what will happen?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> He is too integral to the plot going forward. If you've read the comics, you know he isn't going anywhere anytime soon.............
> 
> Then again, Kirkman only uses the comics as a guideline, so who knows what will happen?


 I have not read the comics.................. but last night kinda left me feelin..........eh, ok.............


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 23, 2017)

I love negans character and the guy playing him. Im not sure why anyone would want such a dynamic new character gone so fast other than hes a bad guy towards rick and co. I get that. But don't yall think this show needs some new fresh characters? It was getting a little stale imo. Rinse and repeat. I doubt they will kill him and instead run the comic story line for negan bec he plays a big part down the road. If they are talking over 200 episodes for the series then I believe he has to stay.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 23, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I love negans character and the guy playing him. Im not sure why anyone would want such a dynamic new character gone so fast other than hes a bad guy towards rick and co. I get that. But don't yall think this show needs some new fresh characters? It was getting a little stale imo. Rinse and repeat. I doubt they will kill him and instead run the comic story line for negan bec he plays a big part down the road. If they are talking over 200 episodes for the series then I believe he has to stay.


 I defiantly "love to hate him" and he is a great actor, I guess you're right, he needs to stay around.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 23, 2017)

In case anybody is interested, this is filmed in Senoia, and the whole town has got Walking Dead fever. There is even a restaurant called Nic and Norman's, owned by Norman Reedus and Greg Nicotero. A little pricey, but everything in that town is. Can't testify to the food, it was out of our budget that day.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 28, 2017)

I just finished catching back up after losing interest for the last several seasons.  I just finished the last episode from last season and I can't believe that tiger chomped down several of them and each was a guy standing NEXT to Negen.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 28, 2017)

SHHHHH! No spoilers! We quit the cable just before the new season


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 29, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> I just finished catching back up after losing interest for the last several seasons.  I just finished the last episode from last season and I can't believe that tiger chomped down several of them and each was a guy standing NEXT to Negen.



Negan practices scent control? That or the tiger stays on script like he's supposed to.
Negan is kind of like Batman & Robin in the original 1960's TV show. No matter what kind of plan or trap or mad scientist death machine they are tied to, you know they will survive it somehow.


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 29, 2017)

oldfella1962 said:


> Negan practices scent control? That or the tiger stays on script like he's supposed to.



Must be.  The tiger passes by Negan every time and chomps the guy next to him.  They also had a perfect opportunity to blow his head off the very first time he visited Alexandria after killing Glen and Abe.  He walks right up to the gate with his silhouette clearly seen through the screen on the gate.  And they still had all their guns at the time.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 30, 2017)

Here's another silly thing to think about..how does shiva know who to attack and not attack? She seems to only attack baddies and or zombies not any of the 50 ppl walking with her lol


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 31, 2017)

She be smart and highly trained.  Plus she memorized all the good guys' scents.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 31, 2017)

The acting is just plain bad this year.  I'm not sure I can finish the season.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 26, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> The acting is just plain bad this year.  I'm not sure I can finish the season.



Last nights episode was extremely difficult to watch, excruciatingly boring with bad acting.  No one in the history of the show has taken longer to die than carl.  The acting is atrocious.  By the end of the show my wife and I were yelling at the TV for carl to hurry up and die already.  

I'm basically done with the series no desire to watch it anymore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2018)

I thought it was good. Watched that little boy grow up on the show.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 26, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Last nights episode was extremely difficult to watch, excruciatingly boring with bad acting.  No one in the history of the show has taken longer to die than carl.  The acting is atrocious.  By the end of the show my wife and I were yelling at the TV for carl to hurry up and die already.
> 
> I'm basically done with the series no desire to watch it anymore.



Yep last night was pretty bad. It feels like they are slipping and or slowly headed towards the end.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 27, 2018)

PappyHoel said:


> Last nights episode was extremely difficult to watch, excruciatingly boring with bad acting.  No one in the history of the show has taken longer to die than carl.  The acting is atrocious.  By the end of the show my wife and I were yelling at the TV for carl to hurry up and die already.
> 
> I'm basically done with the series no desire to watch it anymore.



LOL, my wife and I were doing the same thing.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Feb 27, 2018)

I had read about Carl dying montbs ago. A sort of funny story behind that... The kid who plays Carl had just bought a house in Senoia, where TWD is filmed. Right before his birthday, he got word he was getting sacked. He was hoping that Carl would be around for a while. I guess he's going to have to get a job working at Norman Reedus' restaurant.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2018)

Carl.....Carl?  Has anyone seen Carl.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 1, 2018)

I agree with others above.  The plots have been getting pretty tiresome the last couple seasons.  A quick end to Negan, after numerous opportunities, then move on to something else.  The endless boring speeches from Rick, "the hilltop", "the kingdom", "the saviours", Negen, ad nauseum and the plot action moving at a daily soap opera pace is getting old.

Also what is supposed to be the history behind the garbage dump group?  Why does that lady speak like she does?  Like they are some kind of mutants or something.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 2, 2018)

WRAP IT UP ALREADY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2018)

bigelow said:


> Carl.....Carl?  Has anyone seen Carl.



No but Rick is very cross.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2018)

Oldstick said:


> I agree with others above.  The plots have been getting pretty tiresome the last couple seasons.  A quick end to Negan, after numerous opportunities, then move on to something else.  The endless boring speeches from Rick, "the hilltop", "the kingdom", "the saviours", Negen, ad nauseum and the plot action moving at a daily soap opera pace is getting old.
> 
> Also what is supposed to be the history behind the garbage dump group?  Why does that lady speak like she does?  Like they are some kind of mutants or something.



They kind of threw some vague hints about the garbage dump <strike>folks</strike> person last night. I agree that it's time to do away with Negan and get on with it. I almost stopped watching when they drug the Governor fiasco out to two whole seasons. I liked the way the Terminus adventure was handled much better.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 6, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> They kind of threw some vague hints about the garbage dump <strike>folks</strike> person last night. I agree that it's time to do away with Negan and get on with it. I almost stopped watching when they drug the Governor fiasco out to two whole seasons. I liked the way the Terminus adventure was handled much better.



Yep, I saw that.  I reckon she was partly autistic growing up, but also an artistic genius that turned into a leader for her peers.


----------



## breathe in (Mar 7, 2018)

i think it's because they're supposed to be like minimalists, so they don't use a lot of unnecessary words. kind of like instead of saying "why don't we go fishing", she says, "we fish".


----------

